# Will Target lift the mask requirement?



## sbrando7 (May 13, 2021)

Will Target lift the mask requirement or keep the mask requirement since a significant percentage of the population is still not vaccinated?

I do not trust the customers or many of the team members.

I am sure the morons who have not been vaccinated will try to remove their mask even though the CDC says they are still required to wear a mask.


----------



## socalsailor (May 13, 2021)

I hope the mask requirement would be removed for those who have been vaccinated. As it would help motivate people to become vaccinated.


----------



## MrPerfectNot (May 13, 2021)

socalsailor said:


> I hope the mask requirement would be removed for those who have been vaccinated. As it would help motivate people to become vaccinated.


Too difficult to enforce, plus Target based their policies on fed / state / local decrees.  Don't think Target will try to run that on their own....


----------



## Anelmi (May 13, 2021)

Yeah kinda like restaurants are open for indoor dining in my area but you still can’t sit inside a McDonald’s or a Starbucks or any chain fast food restaurant....those corporations are making policy based on entire country not just a city or region.


----------



## dannyy315 (May 13, 2021)

If we lift the requirement,  we’d have to use the honor system that maskless shoppers are vaccinated. Which is why I’ll continue wearing one, I don’t trust people. When we get to like 70% vaccinated in my state, I’ll ease up.


----------



## GRC (May 13, 2021)

I just want to know when we can stop wearing masks while working. It feels like it's going to be forever at this point.


----------



## Anelmi (May 13, 2021)

Fully vaccinated people can ditch masks indoors, physical distancing: CDC
					

People who are fully vaccinated against coronavirus no longer need to wear masks indoors or outdoors or physical distance while in large and small gatherings, Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) Director Dr. Rochelle Walensky announced during a White House COVID-19 briefing Thursday.




					www.foxnews.com
				




And this is just clear as mud.


----------



## sbrando7 (May 13, 2021)

My Target wouldn't force customers to wear a mask if they chose not to.  My Target wouldn't force customers or team members to keep their mask above their nose.

There is no way my Target would be able to enforce a mask requirement for unvaccinated people.

I have no doubts that there will be millions of unvaccinated moron Trump voters will take off their masks and lie about being vaccinated.

I hope Target keeps the mask requirement for many months to come to keep team members safe from the garbage of society.


----------



## FlowTeamChick (May 13, 2021)

It's a little clearer than mud.  If you are fully vaccinated, the CDC says it's safe to go mask-free in most situations.  The exceptions are pretty much limited to mass transit (buses, trains, airplanes) or if you're immuno-compromised (talk with your doctor).
As for when Target lifts the mask requirement, I'm hoping it'll be soon, but I take @Anelmi's point about a nationwide chain having to make a company-wide decision.
In my state, we probably have more than our fair share of covidiots (we're only recently improved after a huge surge in hospitalizations) and more than just a few guests have been refusing to mask up way before today's announcement.  Really wish there was a way to enforce proof of vaccination.  Plenty of people in my area shout about health care privacy, but I really don't get why they think showing proof of vaccination is a huge invasion of privacy.  It's required for other things (I've had to provide proof of tetanus vaccination and negative Tb test for other work).  Big whoop.


----------



## commiecorvus (May 13, 2021)

I'm vaccinated and I'm going to continue to wear a mask for a few reasons.
One, I work with people who are highly at risk, some of them would definitely die from Covid-19.
Two, you can still get Rona when you are vaccinated.
It will just be a mild case and you might not realize that's what you have.
Which is when you can give it to someone else.
Three, Alaska has a shitload of crazy.
They won't get vaccinated even if everyone is dying around them.
They are the kind of people who wouldn't tell the group they had been bitten during a zombie apocalypse.
Four, there are new varients popping up that the vaccine may have a tough time with.
So until life gets a lot better, I'm still wearing a mask.


----------



## dannyy315 (May 13, 2021)

I can see Karens now at private businesses that still require masks, “the CDC says vaccinated people don’t have to wear a mask inside, and you can’t prove I’m unvaccinated because that would be a HIPAA violation!” *she says after she exists her car with a #FireFauci bumper sticker*


----------



## calimero (May 13, 2021)

Easy for target, Tm can show their cards that they have been vaccinated!
I showed mine to get paid 4 hrs!
Most of the guests do not wear mask! 
we have Tm while on the clock wearing  their mask, after their shifts, they shop without a mask!


----------



## Marvin Martian (May 13, 2021)

I am of the camp that you can open all states but do not end the mask mandate. I would rather wear my mask until I am sure of the percentage of people vaccinated.


----------



## Florida Dawg (May 13, 2021)

sbrando7 said:


> My Target wouldn't force customers to wear a mask if they chose not to.  My Target wouldn't force customers or team members to keep their mask above their nose.
> 
> There is no way my Target would be able to enforce a mask requirement for unvaccinated people.
> 
> ...


Yeah like Biden and the idiots at the CDC are making a whole lot of sense over this exaggerated virus. Keep believing the media hype. 🤦‍♂️


----------



## KarmaToBurn (May 13, 2021)

Masks are no longer required in my area (for the public per local and now CDC guidelines) Target will require us to wear these damn things for another year at least...


----------



## Frontlanegirl (May 13, 2021)

dannyy315 said:


> I can see Karens now at private businesses that still require masks, “the CDC says vaccinated people don’t have to wear a mask inside, and you can’t prove I’m unvaccinated because that would be a HIPAA violation!” *she says after she exists her car with a #FireFauci bumper sticker*


HIPAA privacy rules exclude prevention or control of disease.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (May 13, 2021)

I think about 1/3 of my team members are vaccinated in my store.  We’ve got a ways to go.


----------



## sbrando7 (May 13, 2021)

Duval Dawg said:


> Yeah like Biden and the idiots at the CDC are making a whole lot of sense over this exaggerated virus. Keep believing the media hype. 🤦‍♂️



You must be a moron Trump voter.  People like you are what is wrong with this country.

Biden, Harris, AOC, Omar, Tlaib are horrible too.

It must be tough knowing that Trump lost the 2020 election because of him.  If Trump wasn't stupid, he would have beat Biden.

Then Trump was scared of being labeled a loser, he cost the Republicans both Georgia Senate seats giving Biden full control.


----------



## Rarejem (May 13, 2021)

Frontlanegirl said:


> HIPAA privacy rules exclude prevention or control of disease.


But... but... my rights!  The constitution!  The stolen votes!  Lock her up!  (Target will never risk offending a guest by Actually requiring masks or even having someone come close to claiming HIPAA violations, excluded or not.  It does look good to some of the public on a sign, though, because it appears that "we" care.)


----------



## Anelmi (May 13, 2021)

Already had a guest waltz in sans mask and when I asked If she needed a mask and she said nope bc the CDC said I don’t have to. Lovely.


----------



## IWishIKnew (May 13, 2021)

Funny how these asshats are suddenly paying attention to the CDC guidelines when it suits their covidiot purpose.

And thanks, CDC, for continuing to fuck over essential workers everywhere. 'preciate it.


----------



## redeye58 (May 13, 2021)

I'll wear my mask as long as I can.
Nothing hides RBF better.


----------



## happygoth (May 13, 2021)

commiecorvus said:


> I'm vaccinated and I'm going to continue to wear a mask for a few reasons.
> One, I work with people who are highly at risk, some of them would definitely die from Covid-19.
> Two, you can still get Rona when you are vaccinated.
> It will just be a mild case and you might not realize that's what you have.
> ...


100%. I really think it's too soon for this. Nowhere near enough people vaccinated yet.


----------



## Captain Orca (May 13, 2021)

Local pizza place, sign on door mask required.   ManKaren walks in without mask, owner says no mask no service, got it?  Argument ensues.....owner says "get the hell out of here".  Case closed  I ordered mine, mask on.  Counter guy says 20 minutes....I say thanks....I'll be back in 20.  Went to the car, listened to the radio maskless....went back in to get Mrs. Captain's pizza, mask on.....total mask time:  less than 5 mins.  This shit ain't hard.  I'm vaccinated and will continue to act responsibly and intelligently when in public because the average American public is an asshole.


----------



## SigningLady (May 13, 2021)

redeye58 said:


> I'll wear my mask as long as I can.
> Nothing hides RBF better.



And also jaw drops. I can't tell you how many times in the past year I have been grateful for the mask hiding my expression in response to some of the nonsense I've had guests say to me.


----------



## GRC (May 13, 2021)

Anelmi said:


> Already had a guest waltz in sans mask and when I asked If she needed a mask and she said nope bc the CDC said I don’t have to. Lovely.


It's not like the guest wouldn't have done the same thing yesterday anyway, they would have just given a different reason.


----------



## dannyy315 (May 13, 2021)

I already saw someone shopping without a mask today. Which look, I can’t blame them, the CDC says it’s safe assuming they’re vaccinated. But Target has some decisions to make with their policy.


----------



## versionDefect (May 13, 2021)

People didn't read past the fine text where it said vaccinated people can do it IF local government laws allow it.


----------



## GRC (May 13, 2021)

dannyy315 said:


> I already saw someone shopping without a mask today. Which look, I can’t blame them, the CDC says it’s safe assuming they’re vaccinated. But Target has some decisions to make with their policy.


Is it unusual for you to see people without masks? I'd estimate 5-10% of the guests at my store don't wear them.


----------



## dcguy86 (May 13, 2021)

Our breakroom had a table topper that stated they would follow CDC guidelines.


----------



## Anelmi (May 13, 2021)

GRC said:


> It's not like the guest wouldn't have done the same thing yesterday anyway, they would have just given a different reason.



well she whipped one out of her purse so it’s not like she didn’t have one at the ready.


----------



## IWishIKnew (May 13, 2021)

MN just ended its mask mandate.


----------



## calimero (May 13, 2021)

GRC said:


> Is it unusual for you to see people without masks? I'd estimate 5-10% of the guests at my store don't wear them.


In  a 6 hr period on a Saturday I counted over a 100 guests without a mask!!! 
they simply do not care… 
i will keep on wearing a mask and I am vaccinated (  don’t want to be mistaken for a republican )


----------



## dannyy315 (May 13, 2021)

GRC said:


> Is it unusual for you to see people without masks? I'd estimate 5-10% of the guests at my store don't wear them.


It’s like 99.99999% compliance here. Keep in mind, where I am was like COVID epicenter hell back last March and April (without being too specific, the lower 1/3rd of New York). People were very affected and scarred from what they went through and we embraced masks very early on, and we had a very positive outcome as a result.


----------



## ephemerallll (May 13, 2021)

People who refused to wear masks during the entirety of the pandemic are now suddenly all about the science of why they shouldn’t be required to wear masks “anymore” 🤡


----------



## SallyHoover (May 13, 2021)

GRC said:


> Is it unusual for you to see people without masks? I'd estimate 5-10% of the guests at my store don't wear them.


I don't think we have had any maskless people over the age of 4 in the last 5 months.  Most parents have their 2-4 year olds wear mask and 90%+ of the toddlers do just fine.  We did actually have 1 who had his shirt pulled up over his mouth and was willing to buy a mask to shop but we still have some for guests even though we don't sit them out because everyone has one and wears one.  I would say fewer than 3% have their masks pulled down a little below there nose and half of those are target employees.


----------



## SigningLady (May 13, 2021)

IWishIKnew said:


> MN just ended its mask mandate.



I just watched a news report in which they had reached out to Target about whether they would be lifting the mask requirements in stores. Target responded by saying they are not ready to make any changes in procedures with masks. So the masks are staying for now if you are in a Target store.


----------



## ephemerallll (May 13, 2021)

GRC said:


> Is it unusual for you to see people without masks? I'd estimate 5-10% of the guests at my store don't wear them.


Depends on location...  I’ve rarely seen guests without masks at my store and if anything people give weird looks if they see someone without one, that goes for about the entire county I live in. Meanwhile in my conservative college town, people stopped wearing masks a long time ago and it’s typical to walk into stores and see people out and about without masks..


----------



## CIHYFS (May 14, 2021)

A guest asked a TM in my store last week WHY the TM was still wearing a mask.  I am glad I was not asked such a stupid question.  So many maskless at my store


----------



## Johnyj7657 (May 14, 2021)

At my dc more teammates have flat out said they won't get a vaccine than have gotten one.

I'm sure all these morons will now say they got vaccinated and get in my face with no mask.

Even though I'm vaccinated I don't want to be around maskless idiots.


----------



## Anelmi (May 14, 2021)

Target to still require masks while reviewing new guidelines
					






					www.foxbusiness.com


----------



## shady16 (May 14, 2021)

ill take mine off, im fully vaccinated and my dad recently had covid 19 and i didnt get it cant have anymore direct exposure then that. lol i work outside on carts so i already have my mask around my chin when outside


----------



## random1 (May 14, 2021)

I dont understand why most commenting on the virus make it about politics.  Its science.  Maybe youre not smart enough to understand that or why they think this virus is worse than it is.  It kills less than 1 percent off ppl of which most are fat or have other medical conditions.  Be healthy...move some....take vitamins and stop crying.


----------



## Rarejem (May 14, 2021)

random1 said:


> I dont understand why most commenting on the virus make it about politics.  Its science.  Maybe youre not smart enough to understand that or why they think this virus is worse than it is.  It kills less than 1 percent off ppl of which most are fat or have other medical conditions.  Be healthy...move some....take vitamins and stop crying.


And we all know that fat people and people with pre-existing medical conditions don't deserve respect and it's ok if they die.


----------



## random1 (May 14, 2021)

Well fatties can stop eating so much..their fault...ppl with pre existing conditions is probably mostly due to unhealthy lifestyle and if not...guess what..the vaccine is here.  If youre vaccinated and still worried about the virus then why get vaccinated in the first place?


----------



## NKG (May 14, 2021)

With the CDC moving the guidelines, it basically tells vaccinated or antimask-vaccine it's OK to not wear mask. I see shit getting real this winter when the covid numbers spike again. Seems like we should be stricter on getting the vaccine imo


----------



## allnew2 (May 14, 2021)

random1 said:


> Well fatties can stop eating so much..their fault...ppl with pre existing conditions is probably mostly due to unhealthy lifestyle and if not...guess what..the vaccine is here.  If youre vaccinated and still worried about the virus then why get vaccinated in the first place?


I was trying really hard of what to say to you , but honestly I can’t find anything nice to say. I have my own opinion about the vaccine and all ( and some people here know about it) but how can you be so insensitive?  My kid has a upper respiratory disease was diagnosed at 9 months so is not like he had an unhealthy lifestyle to begin with. I am respectful of people feelings about COVID-19 and I’ll do my part not to instill any fear to the community by not wearing a mask. It’s just a mask I hate it but I wear it to do my part for those around me.


----------



## james0707 (May 14, 2021)

random1 said:


> Well fatties can stop eating so much..their fault...ppl with pre existing conditions is probably mostly due to unhealthy lifestyle and if not...guess what..the vaccine is here.  If youre vaccinated and still worried about the virus then why get vaccinated in the first place?



Not every person with a pre-existing condition had an unhealthy lifestyle.

Do you watch TV? How about the kids with cancer from St. Jude's or Shriners Hospital?

Also, the vaccine is not 100%. You can still get COVID if you are vaccinated. The vaccinate helps to lessen the symptoms and lessen the odds of needing hospitalization or dying.

Bill Maher just cancelled this weeks show because he got COVID after being vaccinated.

The New York Yankees have multiple coaches who have COVID after being vaccinated.


----------



## allnew2 (May 14, 2021)

NKG said:


> With the CDC moving the guidelines, it basically tells vaccinated or antimask-vaccine it's OK to not wear mask. I see shit getting real this winter when the covid numbers spike again. Seems like we should be stricter on getting the vaccine imo


CDC is not even sure how to fight this virus yet . They say even if you are vaccinated you can still transmit it. They say the shot is good for 6 months or so. They know it’s a mutating virus therefore this vaccine might not work for the new strain . So is really not certainty with CDC. But again I’ll do my part to the community and is all I can do.


----------



## commiecorvus (May 14, 2021)

random1 said:


> Well fatties can stop eating so much..their fault...ppl with pre existing conditions is probably mostly due to unhealthy lifestyle and if not...guess what..the vaccine is here.  If youre vaccinated and still worried about the virus then why get vaccinated in the first place?



I explained the reasons I will be wearing a mask in my post further back in the thread.
But if you didn't get a chance to read it let me give some points that apply more to you.
Right now at DVR we are gearing up for a huge increase in cases of people who can't do their previous jobs because of the long term effects of Rona.
They have blood clots in their lungs, brain fog, and problems with standing for long periods.
This disease fucks people up.
Not just fat people but young, healthy people.
For the rest of their fucking life.
The vaccine may not work so well against some of the variants and those are killing kids now unlike the original strain.
You need to be aware that the status on Rona is not static and not finished.
Especially when there are countries with burning piles of bodies to get get rid of them.
Be smart, please.


----------



## james0707 (May 14, 2021)

The problem with lifting the mask requirement in Target or other retailers is the dishonest people and stupid people.

There were people who refused to wear a mask during the past year.  There were people who were too stupid to wear the mask above their nose during the past year.  There were people who purchased a Starbucks drink or food and walked around Target with their mask down so they could continually drink and eat.

My Target did a horrible job enforcing the mask requirement.  That is probably why there were numerous COVID infected team members.

Thankfully, I was always smart with my mask and social distancing so I never got COVID.

If I believed that every person would be honest and would wear a mask if they are unvaccinated, I would consider lifting the mask requirement.

But people are not.

All the stupid Trump supporters who said they do not trust the vaccine and have been either not wearing their mask or trying to get mask requirements lifted, are not going to tell the truth.

If you didn't wear a mask during the past year, you are certainly not going to start if you are not vaccinated or anti-vaccine.  If you have not been socially distancing during the past year, you are certainly not going to start if you are not vaccinated or anti-vaccine.

The CDC just gave stupid Trump supporters something to point to so they do not have to wear a mask.  The funny thing is, those same stupid Trump supporters do not trust the government or the CDC.  They only like the CDC now because it is convenient for them now.

Target and other retailers could enforce a mask requirement.  Just like no shirt, no shoes, no service.  But Target is too chicken to offend any customers so they never enforced the mask requirement during the past year.  They just hoped customers would listen to their local government's mandates.


----------



## GRC (May 14, 2021)

james0707 said:


> If you didn't wear a mask during the past year, you are certainly not going to start if you are not vaccinated or anti-vaccine.  If you have not been socially distancing during the past year, you are certainly not going to start if you are not vaccinated or anti-vaccine.


That's the thing, with the mask requirement there's still the people not wearing masks. If Target changed the rule to "you have to wear a mask if you're not vaccinated", while the number of vaccinated people wearing masks would go down, I don't think it would change the number of non-vaccinated people not wearing masks much at all because if they don't want to wear a mask, they're already not wearing it.



NKG said:


> With the CDC moving the guidelines, it basically tells vaccinated or antimask-vaccine it's OK to not wear mask. I see shit getting real this winter when the covid numbers spike again. Seems like we should be stricter on getting the vaccine imo


What do you mean by "stricter on getting the vaccine"?


----------



## NKG (May 14, 2021)

GRC said:


> That's the thing, with the mask requirement there's still the people not wearing masks. If Target changed the rule to "you have to wear a mask if you're not vaccinated", while the number of vaccinated people wearing masks would go down, I don't think it would change the number of non-vaccinated people not wearing masks much at all because if they don't want to wear a mask, they're already not wearing it.
> 
> 
> What do you mean by "stricter on getting the vaccine"?


Right now it's not required. You get the option. Not getting it doesn't impact your ability to travel or go into super crowded places. So basically covid is never gonna end even if we pretend it is


----------



## Tessa120 (May 14, 2021)

So people will lie about getting the vaccine. That's not that big of a problem. You're vaccinated, it doesn't after if they aren't. They aren't, ever hear the expression "lie in the bed you made." Or Darwin award candidates.


----------



## shady16 (May 14, 2021)

so with what's going on and target still requiring masks how are they going to even enforce it? you will get a lot of people ignoring it. at my store all we did was ask them to wear a mask and if they ignored the command or started to get upset we dropped it. i work outside on carts and with my asthma doing physical activities with a mask sucks bad. i usually have my mask around my chin i'm just careful not to get caught lol  im fully vaccinated so


----------



## dannyy315 (May 14, 2021)

random1 said:


> Well fatties can stop eating so much..their fault...ppl with pre existing conditions is probably mostly due to unhealthy lifestyle and if not...guess what..the vaccine is here.  If youre vaccinated and still worried about the virus then why get vaccinated in the first place?


Yeah if only fat people didn’t want to be fat anymore, it’s that easy! Why didn’t they think of that!


----------



## Tessa120 (May 14, 2021)

dannyy315 said:


> Yeah if only fat people didn’t want to be fat anymore, it’s that easy! Why didn’t they think of that!


A doctor changed my medicine a few years back. Nearly halved one, tripled another. Not changing activity and fighting my brand new craving for sugar and salt to the point of feeling physical pain, i went from zero weight change for over a year to gaining 25 pounds in 6 weeks. When I told my doctor he said "With what you're on, no wonder."


----------



## oath2order (May 14, 2021)

Walmart, Costco to Stop Requiring Masks for Vaccinated Workers and Shoppers
					

Companies including Walmart and Costco began to rethink their requirements for face masks after federal health regulators relaxed their guidelines this week.




					www.wsj.com
				




Walmart dropped their mask mandate.

I guarantee Target is soon to follow.


----------



## dannyy315 (May 14, 2021)

Tessa120 said:


> A doctor changed my medicine a few years back. Nearly halved one, tripled another. Not changing activity and fighting my brand new craving for sugar and salt to the point of feeling physical pain, i went from zero weight change for over a year to gaining 25 pounds in 6 weeks. When I told my doctor he said "With what you're on, no wonder."


I hear antidepressants can really mess with your weight too


----------



## IWishIKnew (May 14, 2021)

Does it matter if Target keeps or drops the mask mandate? It's not like they ever enforced it.


----------



## SnorlaxTM (May 14, 2021)

IWishIKnew said:


> Does it matter if Target keeps or drops the mask mandate? It's not like they ever enforced it.


The only thing that matters to me is whether or not I’d get dress coded for it. I intend to keep wearing mine even though I’m vaccinated, I’ve no desire to go back to forced smiles and risking infecting my family and friends.


----------



## james0707 (May 14, 2021)

SnorlaxTM said:


> The only thing that matters to me is whether or not I’d get dress coded for it. I intend to keep wearing mine even though I’m vaccinated, I’ve no desire to go back to forced smiles and risking infecting my family and friends.



Target won't ask you if you are vaccinated so never tell them.

The CDC says you should still wear your mask if you are not vaccinated or you are high-risk.


----------



## commiecorvus (May 14, 2021)

dannyy315 said:


> I hear antidepressants can really mess with your weight too.



Seriously, and change how you metabolize the food you eat.
Antidepressants are a lifesaver, literally, but they come with some viscous side effects.


----------



## Captain Orca (May 14, 2021)

We just get a large plain pizza to go and decorate it at home with MP pepperoni (in the plastic bag) and a can of MP mushrooms.  Very nice.  Fine dining for the Mrs.


----------



## Tessa120 (May 14, 2021)

commiecorvus said:


> Seriously, and change how you metabolize the food you eat.
> Antidepressants are a lifesaver, literally, but they come with some viscous side effects.


Hate me all you want, I'd much rather be on an antidepressant than juggling mood stabilizers (plural) + an antipsychotic.  Just lovely how they all feed into each other when it comes to the side effect train.  You like your waistline, don't go on lithium.  If you are on it, don't triple it.


----------



## DBZ (May 14, 2021)

james0707 said:


> Target won't ask you if you are vaccinated so never tell them.
> 
> The CDC says you should still wear your mask if you are not vaccinated or you are high-risk.



but the 4 hours of pay....


----------



## commiecorvus (May 14, 2021)

Tessa120 said:


> Hate me all you want, I'd much rather be on an antidepressant than juggling mood stabilizers (plural) + an antipsychotic.  Just lovely how they all feed into each other when it comes to the side effect train.  You like your waistline, don't go on lithium.  If you are on it, don't triple it.



I'm on a cocktail of antidepressants and mood stabilizers.
The combination of adult AD/HD and clinical depression plus having to balance the antiseizure medicine is a challenge all way round.


----------



## Tessa120 (May 14, 2021)

I've pretty much given up trying to treat my ADHD.  It does affect my life a lot, but oh well, life sucks.

Eep, I forgot about you needing anti-seizure drugs.

Being healthy sometimes means being fat.  Doing the stuff to be skinny would be ultimately unhealthy.


----------



## GRC (May 15, 2021)

SnorlaxTM said:


> The only thing that matters to me is whether or not I’d get dress coded for it. I intend to keep wearing mine even though I’m vaccinated, I’ve no desire to go back to forced smiles and risking infecting my family and friends.


I don't see any reason they would ever say you're not allowed to wear a mask. When they will say you're allowed to _not_ wear a mask is the real question.


----------



## Marthix52 (May 15, 2021)

sbrando7 said:


> Will Target lift the mask requirement or keep the mask requirement since a significant percentage of the population is still not vaccinated?
> 
> I do not trust the customers or many of the team members.
> 
> I am sure the morons who have not been vaccinated will try to remove their mask even though the CDC says they are still required to wear a mask.


You're a sheep! How dare you call those team members "morons" for not being vaccinated. How about the "morons" who have been vaccinated already and spreading the virus themselves (the shot gives you COVID-19, duh?). How could you trust a vaccine that has been so rush-produced and shoved down your throats by the USA government? How could you trust a vaccine where the long-term side effects are unknown?


----------



## Marthix52 (May 15, 2021)

sbrando7 said:


> You must be a moron Trump voter.  People like you are what is wrong with this country.
> 
> Biden, Harris, AOC, Omar, Tlaib are horrible too.
> 
> ...


You're a SHEEP! Biden is going to run this country into the ground, just you wait. Don't believe what the media tells you, they spin everything in his favor and he's going to start World War III with North Korea and other countries probably.


----------



## dannyy315 (May 15, 2021)

Um if people want to discuss politics, there's a thread in a sub-forum for that. Let's keep this thread about updates regarding Target's mask policy.


----------



## versionDefect (May 15, 2021)

Marthix52 said:


> You're a sheep! How dare you call those team members "morons" for not being vaccinated. How about the "morons" who have been vaccinated already and spreading the virus themselves (the shot gives you COVID-19, duh?). How could you trust a vaccine that has been so rush-produced and shoved down your throats by the USA government? How could you trust a vaccine where the long-term side effects are unknown?


pssst bestie. the shot doesn't actually contain covid if you did more research than Facebook you'd learn that the vaccine is actually mRNA which doesn't actually contain the virus 


Marthix52 said:


> You're a SHEEP! Biden is going to run this country into the ground, just you wait. Don't believe what the media tells you, they spin everything in his favor and he's going to start World War III with North Korea and other countries probably.


totally agree with @dannyy315 here. Keep politics out of this forum or get out


----------



## SunnyShine (May 15, 2021)

Can't wait for all the Code Greens at my DC when the masks cause heat stroke. Happened last year. Getting my second shot today. Crossing my fingers that the mask mandate will be lifted for those who are vaxxed before it gets too hot. The stores are temp controlled and you're in contact with thousands of people per day. Mask mandates make a lot more sense in that setting. The DC's, however, will be suffering.


----------



## commiecorvus (May 15, 2021)

*One more time for the people that are new or haven't been paying attention,*
*
We are grownups here, or at the very least the moderators expect you to act like fucking grownups.
This means not insulting fellow members of the board.

Does that mean you can be snarky and a bit of an asshole?
Yes, as long as you don't do it at anyone here.
Don't make it personal and I won't have to stop the car.

If you want to get political, there is a fucking thread for that in the Off The Clock Forum.
Please go there but remember the rules are the same.

Play nice or...*


----------



## MrPerfectNot (May 15, 2021)

commiecorvus said:


> Seriously, and change how you metabolize the food you eat.
> Antidepressants are a lifesaver, literally, but they come with some viscous side effects.


For the viscous side effects, I suggest more fiber.....

@Captain Orca  - much the same for me re pizza routine, though I tend to stay in the pizza joint to have a cold beer while the pie is being made.....very thin crust, extra Italian sausage, extra cheese.  Or go for the Hawaiian, because pineapple on pizza with some bacon from the attic is marvelous!


----------



## allnew2 (May 15, 2021)

versiondefect said:


> vaccine is actually mRNA which doesn't actually contain the virus


I don't understand why it’s called a vaccine? Because it is not a vaccine, is mrna wrapped in a fatty coating that is delivered to a cell. It is a medical device designed to stimulate the human cell to become a creator of pathogens. A vaccine must stimulate both the immunity of the person receiving it, but also stop the transmission, and this "vaccine" does not do that. Even CDC was very clear on that . The mrna “vaccine” that will penetrate the cell is not meant to stop transmission. This "vaccine" is a chemical pathogen that has the role of triggering the action of producing chemical pathogens inside the cell. It is not a living system, it is not a biological system, it is a molecular "package". It is a synthetic pathogen not a vaccine.So let’s not call it a vaccine when it doesn’t meet the standards of a vaccine.


----------



## Tessa120 (May 15, 2021)

Your definition is a lot more restrictive and weirder than the CDC.  A vaccine stimulates the immune system to produce immunity to a specific disease.  How is not important.  Exposing the body to a protein specific to a certain disease so that the immune system will murder that protein with extreme prejudice is producing immunity to a specific disease.






						Immunization Basics | CDC
					

Immunization: The Basics




					www.cdc.gov


----------



## SallyHoover (May 15, 2021)

allnew2 said:


> I don't understand why it’s called a vaccine? Because it is not a vaccine, is mrna wrapped in a fatty coating that is delivered to a cell. It is a medical device designed to stimulate the human cell to become a creator of pathogens. A vaccine must stimulate both the immunity of the person receiving it, but also stop the transmission, and this "vaccine" does not do that. Even CDC was very clear on that . The mrna “vaccine” that will penetrate the cell is not meant to stop transmission. This "vaccine" is a chemical pathogen that has the role of triggering the action of producing chemical pathogens inside the cell. It is not a living system, it is not a biological system, it is a molecular "package". It is a synthetic pathogen not a vaccine.So let’s not call it a vaccine when it doesn’t meet the standards of a vaccine.


I've seen several definitions of vaccine and none mention stopping transmission.

Definition of vaccine

(CDC) Vaccine: A product that stimulates a person’s immune system to produce immunity to a specific disease, protecting the person from that disease. Vaccines are usually administered through needle injections, but can also be administered by mouth or sprayed into the nose.

: a preparation that is administered (as by injection) to stimulate the body's immune response against a specific infectious disease:
a: an antigenic preparation of a typically inactivated or attenuated (see ATTENUATED sense 2) pathogenic agent (such as a bacterium or virus) or one of its components or products (such as a protein or toxin)
b: a preparation of genetic material (such as a strand of synthesized messenger RNA) that is used by the cells of the body to produce an antigenic substance (such as a fragment of virus spike protein)

A vaccine is a biological preparation that provides active acquired immunity to a particular infectious disease. A vaccine typically contains an agent that resembles a disease-causing microorganism and is often made from weakened or killed forms of the microbe, its toxins, or one of its surface proteins.

a substance used to stimulate the production of antibodies and provide immunity against one or several diseases, prepared from the causative agent of a disease, its products, or a synthetic substitute, treated to act as an antigen without inducing the disease.


----------



## allnew2 (May 15, 2021)

SallyHoover said:


> I've seen several definitions of vaccine and none mention stopping transmission.
> 
> Definition of vaccine
> 
> ...



So then it brings me to my question .why should I get a vaccine if I can still transmit the virus to others ? If a vaccine is only intended to build immunity to the disease then I could probably just be fine with getting the virus and build a true immunity to it no?


----------



## dannyy315 (May 15, 2021)

I mean they can call it whatever they want, as long as it works lol


----------



## dannyy315 (May 15, 2021)

allnew2 said:


> So then it brings me to my question .why should I get a vaccine if I can still transmit the virus to others ? If a vaccine is only intended to build immunity to the disease then I could probably just be fine with getting the virus and build a true immunity to it no?


If you get the vaccine, you’re less likely to transmit it to others, and it’s especially unlikely that you’ll transmit it to other vaccinated people. And if you do happen to give it to other vaccinated people, it will almost definitely be either an asymptomatic or mild case.


----------



## Marthix52 (May 15, 2021)

versiondefect said:


> pssst bestie. the shot doesn't actually contain covid if you did more research than Facebook you'd learn that the vaccine is actually mRNA which doesn't actually contain the virus
> 
> totally agree with @dannyy315 here. Keep politics out of this forum or get out


I think you can respect your fellow coworkers, friends, and family members who choose not to get the shot. Done speaking with ya bro (or sis)


----------



## allnew2 (May 15, 2021)

dannyy315 said:


> If you get the vaccine, you’re less likely to transmit it to others, and it’s especially unlikely that you’ll transmit it to other vaccinated people. And if you do happen to give it to other vaccinated people, it will almost definitely be either an asymptomatic or mild case.


But you can still transmit it and that’s my point .


----------



## Marthix52 (May 15, 2021)

commiecorvus said:


> *One more time for the people that are new or haven't been paying attention,*
> 
> *We are grownups here, or at the very least the moderators expect you to act like fucking grownups.
> This means not insulting fellow members of the board.
> ...


Thank you, this thread needed this. Wish more men and women on here would respect other people's choices about whether or not to get the vaccine. It's a personal choice. Your body, your choice.


----------



## Florida Dawg (May 15, 2021)

Hopefully the leftist corporate will lift it like almost everyone else has already done it, Covid been over with for months now whether y’all believe it or not. Back to normal everything, everyone back to work, everyone living life like normal as it should. And like they say when things are great, Love to see it. 😍


----------



## Zxy123456 (May 15, 2021)

random1 said:


> Well fatties can stop eating so much..their fault...ppl with pre existing conditions is probably mostly due to unhealthy lifestyle and if not...guess what..the vaccine is here.  If youre vaccinated and still worried about the virus then why get vaccinated in the first place?


I don’t appreciate you using the term Fattie!!! You think it’s easy to just stop eating so much, it’s not!! I have an addiction to food same as people who abuse alcohol or drugs!!!


----------



## dannyy315 (May 15, 2021)

733 Americans died yesterday, but COVID is over


----------



## Tessa120 (May 15, 2021)

allnew2 said:


> So then it brings me to my question .why should I get a vaccine if I can still transmit the virus to others ? If a vaccine is only intended to build immunity to the disease then I could probably just be fine with getting the virus and build a true immunity to it no?


Honestly they don't have actual, confirmed, multiple study proof that rises to the level of a natural law that it stops transmission.  So rather than say what's going to be an obvious yes, they don't want to say anything that can be used later against them until they get that proof.  That's what's been done all alone, information released is fit for a research study than public consumption, everyone gets frustrated because there's an awful lot of words for "I don't know beyond all doubt and I'm scared to make a logical assumption" and have to live with non-answers for ridiculously long times.

Think of the logic.  As soon as the virus hits your nose, your immune system is attacking it.  It doesn't have time to replicate to a meaningful level.  If you don't have the virus in you, how can you possibly pass on what you don't have?

And not all vaccines are mRNA based.  Others use a carrier virus.


----------



## dannyy315 (May 15, 2021)

I mean it doesn’t stop transmission, that was confirmed with the Yankees outbreak. 85% of the team and staff are vaccinated and they had eight cases. All of them but 1 were asymptomatic, the other one was one day of mild symptoms. So it did it’s job. It was also the Johnson and Johnson vaccine which is a little less effective


----------



## Times Up (May 15, 2021)

redeye58 said:


> I'll wear my mask as long as I can.
> Nothing hides RBF better.


And FYK face (Fuck You Karen)  as you pour her decaf!


----------



## Times Up (May 15, 2021)

ephemerallll said:


> People who refused to wear masks during the entirety of the pandemic are now suddenly all about the science of why they shouldn’t be required to wear masks “anymore” 🤡



Idiots!


----------



## Times Up (May 15, 2021)

allnew2 said:


> So then it brings me to my question .why should I get a vaccine if I can still transmit the virus to others ? If a vaccine is only intended to build immunity to the disease then I could probably just be fine with getting the virus and build a true immunity to it no?


So you would want to get sick, possibly feel like crap, have a headache, cough for days, etc?  Possibly need to be hospitalized....  And even if you get Covid, you can get it again.   While you may have "true" immunity, you may not be better protected than someone who has "fake" immunity.


----------



## allnew2 (May 15, 2021)

Times Up said:


> So you would want to get sick, possibly feel like crap, have a headache, cough for days, etc?  Possibly need to be hospitalized....  And even if you get Covid, you can get it again.   While you may have "true" immunity, you may not be better protected than someone who has "fake" immunity.


California has reported 3,620 so-called breakthrough cases of coronavirus infections in people who were fully vaccinated since Jan. 1, state public health officials said Wednesday. Of those cases, at least 150 people were hospitalized and at least 20 died.

Not really a certainty now is it?


----------



## allnew2 (May 15, 2021)

Tessa120 said:


> Honestly they don't have actual, confirmed, multiple study proof that rises to the level of a natural law that it stops transmission.  So rather than say what's going to be an obvious yes, they don't want to say anything that can be used later against them until they get that proof.  That's what's been done all alone, information released is fit for a research study than public consumption, everyone gets frustrated because there's an awful lot of words for "I don't know beyond all doubt and I'm scared to make a logical assumption" and have to live with non-answers for ridiculously long times.
> 
> Think of the logic.  As soon as the virus hits your nose, your immune system is attacking it.  It doesn't have time to replicate to a meaningful level.  If you don't have the virus in you, how can you possibly pass on what you don't have?
> 
> And not all vaccines are mRNA based.  Others use a carrier virus.


I agree with you Tessa. I’m sure you already know where I stand with this topic. That’s why I refrain myself engaging in some of the conversations, because people seems to not be able to agree to disagree on here and soon fallows the disrespect of different opinions . I respect everyone’s opinion as well as their desire to do what’s best for them .


----------



## dannyy315 (May 15, 2021)

allnew2 said:


> California has reported 3,620 so-called breakthrough cases of coronavirus infections in people who were fully vaccinated since Jan. 1, state public health officials said Wednesday. Of those cases, at least 150 people were hospitalized and at least 20 died.
> 
> Not really a certainty now is it?


3,620 since January 1 is such a minuscule number compared to the number of infections of unvaccinated people. California reported 1,903 total new cases yesterday alone.

15 million Californians are fully vaccinated and only 20 of them died since January 1. That’s the real take away.


----------



## allnew2 (May 15, 2021)

dannyy315 said:


> 3,620 since January 1 is such a minuscule number compared to the number of infections of unvaccinated people. California reported 1,903 total new cases yesterday alone.
> 
> 15 million Californians are fully vaccinated and only 20 of them died since January 1. That’s the real take away.


I get what you are saying . But now stop and think about what you said “ only 20 people”. Those 20 people meant a lot to their families too especially since they also thought getting vaccinated will prevent them from dying .


----------



## Fluttervale (May 15, 2021)

random1 said:


> Well fatties can stop eating so much..their fault...ppl with pre existing conditions is probably mostly due to unhealthy lifestyle and if not...guess what..the vaccine is here.  If youre vaccinated and still worried about the virus then why get vaccinated in the first place?


Because the vaccine doesn’t prevent it, just reduces the severity, and I have a kid at home with increased risk?


----------



## dannyy315 (May 15, 2021)

allnew2 said:


> I get what you are saying . But now stop and think about what you said “ only 20 people”. Those 20 people meant a lot to their families too especially since they also thought getting vaccinated will prevent them from dying .


I get that and I don’t want to minimize those 20 deaths, but it’s significantly lower than the number of Californians die in a typical flu season. And of those 20 deaths, state officials said that some of them may have died due to unrelated underlying conditions, they’re looking into that.


----------



## Bosch (May 15, 2021)

dannyy315 said:


> I mean they can call it whatever they want, as long as it works lol


I am in this camp. And adding the scientists spend their lives to figure this shit out. I am happy to listen to them when they say "it works here is how it works(stuff I maybe understand) take it." Cause I am old enough to have heard the stories from my mom and grandparents about Polio and when that vaccine hit and how it changed the game for everyone. I know my mother would slap the taste out of my mouth if I said "Naw I will wait to get vaccinated." And she never laid a hand on me, growing up.


----------



## allnew2 (May 15, 2021)

dannyy315 said:


> I get that and I don’t want to minimize those 20 deaths, but it’s significantly lower than the number of Californians die in a typical flu season. And of those 20 deaths, state officials said that some of them may have died due to unrelated underlying conditions, they’re looking into that.


And I get and respect what you are saying also . I just wish people could do the same regardless of their opinions on things .


----------



## allnew2 (May 15, 2021)

And with that I will be removing myself from engaging any further on this thread. I wish you all healthy lives no matter the difference of opinions and beliefs.😇


----------



## dannyy315 (May 15, 2021)

Bosch said:


> I am in this camp. And adding the scientists spend their lives to figure this shit out. I am happy to listen to them when they say "it works here is how it works(stuff I maybe understand) take it." Cause I am old enough to have heard the stories from my mom and grandparents about Polio and when that vaccine hit and how it changed the game for everyone. I know my mother would slap the taste out of my mouth if I said "Naw I will wait to get vaccinated." And she never laid a hand on me, growing up.


I mean I listened to them from the get go regarding masks and sanitizing and all that stuff, I haven’t gotten sick in over 15 months! It’s been great! So I’ll continue to listen to their advice. This was the first winter in my entire lifetime I’ve had zero viruses, I usually get 2-3 colds per season.


----------



## IWishIKnew (May 15, 2021)

People are 94% less likely to be hospitalized if vaccinated:








						Fact check: Fatality rate among fully vaccinated people who developed COVID-19 misleading, experts say
					

An Instagram post claims COVID-19 deaths among fully vaccinated people is significantly higher compared to unvaccinated people. This is false.



					www.usatoday.com
				




There is a growing body of evidence that the vaccine reduces transmission, and further studies are ongoing:








						Does the COVID vaccine prevent coronavirus transmission? A study at the University of Maryland seeks answer for key pandemic question
					

A study being conducted at the University of Maryland, College Park and about 30 other colleges and universities — from Washington to Florida, Texas to Minnesota — seeks the definitive answer to whether people fully vaccinated against COVID-19 can spread the disease to others, one of the key...




					www.baltimoresun.com
				




So claims that "it doesn't reduce transmission and people are still occasionally getting sick or dying so you totally shouldn't get the vaccine" are pretty ridiculous, given the large body of real-world, trial, and emerging study evidence on the effectiveness of the vaccines.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (May 15, 2021)

Check out this gallery from USA TODAY:

Retailers no longer requiring masks in store following CDC announcement









						These retailers no longer require masks in store following CDC announcement
					

Following a CDC announcement that vaccinated Americans no longer need to wear masks indoors, retailers adjusted mask requirements.




					www.usatoday.com


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (May 15, 2021)

Check out this article from USA TODAY:

Essential workers raise concerns about new CDC mask guidance; mask mandates fall in some states, remain in others: Latest COVID-19 updates









						Essential workers raise concerns about new CDC mask guidance; mask mandates fall in some states, remain in others: Latest COVID-19 updates
					

More stores are dropping face mask requirements. Fully vaccinated people can limit coronavirus testing, too. The latest COVID-19 news.



					www.usatoday.com


----------



## Times Up (May 15, 2021)

allnew2 said:


> California has reported 3,620 so-called breakthrough cases of coronavirus infections in people who were fully vaccinated since Jan. 1, state public health officials said Wednesday. Of those cases, at least 150 people were hospitalized and at least 20 died.
> 
> Not really a certainty now is it?



So again, you prefer taking the risk by going the "true" immunity route???


----------



## happygoth (May 15, 2021)

Marthix52 said:


> Thank you, this thread needed this. Wish more men and women on here would respect other people's choices about whether or not to get the vaccine. It's a personal choice. Your body, your choice.


You must be trolling. You are the one who yelled and called names.


----------



## allnew2 (May 15, 2021)

Times Up said:


> So again, you prefer taking the risk by going the "true" immunity route???


Since you are so curious . The answer is yes.


----------



## KarmaToBurn (May 15, 2021)

Kinda shocked but Wal Mart, Trader Joes and Costco just removed mask mandates...


----------



## Far from newbie (May 15, 2021)

KarmaToBurn said:


> Kinda shocked but Wal Mart, Trader Joes and Costco just removed mask mandates...


Yay !   Target PLEASE follow suit !
if YOU WANT to wear a mask - feel free - I won’t judge.
‘But PLEASE STOP FORCING me to !!
Sure would be a shame to jump ship because another retailers working environment is more comfortable.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (May 15, 2021)

I am wearing a mask to protect me from non maskers.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (May 15, 2021)

If Target drops the mask mandate will that change their message of being the safest place to work and shop?


----------



## NotQuiteKeanu (May 15, 2021)

dannyy315 said:


> I can see Karens now at private businesses that still require masks, “the CDC says vaccinated people don’t have to wear a mask inside, and you can’t prove I’m unvaccinated because that would be a HIPAA violation!” *she says after she exists her car with a #FireFauci bumper sticker*


do any of these assholes even know what HIPAA is?? Or what the acronym stands for??


----------



## happygoth (May 15, 2021)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> I am wearing a mask to protect me from non maskers.


Sama same HLM. I'm just shocked that they are doing this so soon. As I've said before, there are not near enough people vaccinated.


----------



## Bosch (May 15, 2021)

dannyy315 said:


> I mean I listened to them from the get go regarding masks and sanitizing and all that stuff, I haven’t gotten sick in over 15 months! It’s been great! So I’ll continue to listen to their advice. This was the first winter in my entire lifetime I’ve had zero viruses, I usually get 2-3 colds per season.



This too..


----------



## allnew2 (May 15, 2021)

NotQuiteKeanu said:


> do any of these assholes even know what HIPAA is?? Or what the acronym stands for??


Doubt it. The Health Insurance Portability and Accountability Act (HIPAA) only governs those in the healthcare sphere (Your doctor, hospital, etc.) It doesn't apply to the average person or businesses, nor does it provide someone protection from ever having to disclose their health information.


----------



## Captain Orca (May 15, 2021)

We got ours.  Easy.  When boosters are available (or if) I'll be there!  After the booster I plan to go to one of the grocery stores and get Mrs. Captain a box of out of date donuts filled with sweet gooey shit.  My gift for celebrating good health.  (they mark them down 75%)


----------



## SallyHoover (May 15, 2021)

dannyy315 said:


> I mean it doesn’t stop transmission, that was confirmed with the Yankees outbreak. 85% of the team and staff are vaccinated and they had eight cases. All of them but 1 were asymptomatic, the other one was one day of mild symptoms. So it did it’s job. It was also the Johnson and Johnson vaccine which is a little less effective


but they don't know if vaccinated staff transmitted it to other team or staff or if they all came in contact with the same non vaccinated person who gave it to all of them.  So was it transmitted from non vaccinated to vaccinated (perhaps a variant) and those vaccinated who got it didn't have a high enough load to transmit to others or are vaccinated people transferring to other vaccinated and non vaccinated persons?


----------



## oath2order (May 15, 2021)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> I am wearing a mask to protect me from non maskers.


If you're vaccinated you don't need it


----------



## DBZ (May 15, 2021)

I want to keep earing my mask so no one tells me to smile. Missing out on that has been one of the big perks of the pandemic.


----------



## shady16 (May 16, 2021)

what are the chances of target lifting the mask requirement though realistically


----------



## dcworker (May 16, 2021)

Starbucks no mask i found a loophole.


----------



## happygoth (May 16, 2021)

Anyone without a mask better stay far away from me. I'm not with this at all. I may have to take another LOA.


----------



## versionDefect (May 16, 2021)

happygoth said:


> You must be trolling. You are the one who yelled and called names.


Honest to god I am glad someone said it I wanted to say it but felt it was out of pocket. Glad we have similar minds


----------



## FlexThis (May 16, 2021)

Spot will probably cave based on Wally World's decision. I give us a month. At least they're being cautious. I'll still be wearing mine regardless of what the SD, HR or my ETL thinks.


----------



## Tessa120 (May 16, 2021)

happygoth said:


> You must be trolling. You are the one who yelled and called names.





allnew2 said:


> Since you are so curious . The answer is yes.


Because wild caught measles is so much a better thing than an MMR shot. And wild caught polio is so much better than a polio vaccine.


----------



## dannyy315 (May 16, 2021)

I get why people would still be uneasy ditching the masks, I myself am going to continue wearing it in indoor spaces for now until my county reaches 70% vaccinated. But the CDC also uses lots of science and data. The don’t just make a recommendation haphazardly. So if I see someone without a mask, I’ll assume they’re vaccinated and that it’s safe for them to be around me, and if not, the CDC says vaccinated people are protected from unvaccinated people anyway.


----------



## GRC (May 16, 2021)

DBZ said:


> I want to keep earing my mask so no one tells me to smile. Missing out on that has been one of the big perks of the pandemic.


Meanwhile I'm the opposite about it, I miss being able to smile at people.


----------



## Tessa120 (May 16, 2021)

I can't wait until life gets back to normal.  Part of that normal (at the right time) is no masks anywhere, they aren't needed and the people who are either feigning germaphobia or genuinely have it aren't coddled and enabled by those around them and have the pressure to do what becomes healthy again.


----------



## sunnydays (May 16, 2021)

dannyy315 said:


> I get why people would still be uneasy ditching the masks, I myself am going to continue wearing it in indoor spaces for now until my county reaches 70% vaccinated. But the CDC also uses lots of science and data. The don’t just make a recommendation haphazardly. So if I see someone without a mask, I’ll assume they’re vaccinated and that it’s safe for them to be around me, and if not, the CDC says vaccinated people are protected from unvaccinated people anyway.











						Hundreds of Epidemiologists Expected Mask-Wearing in Public for at Least a Year (Published 2021)
					

The C.D.C. said Thursday that vaccinated Americans no longer needed masks in most places. Other disease experts recently had a different message: that masks were necessary in public.




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## Tessa120 (May 16, 2021)

A year is not forever.  We'll hit that point soon.

Firefox Pocket had this article, it's interesting.  Because of a squabble among researchers in the 40s, fake medical facts became public policy, and both the WHO and CDC decided more people dying was preferable than allowing it to be known they happily and knowingly allowed fake data to shape recommendations.  And it says that the 6 feet rule is based on that fake data and is worse than useless because people think it will protect them.  Limiting enclosed spaces, masks, ramped up ventilation yes.  But 6 feet is based on the fake data, that the WHO and CDC knowingly used.









						The 60-Year-Old Scientific Screwup That Helped Covid Kill
					

All pandemic long, scientists brawled over how the virus spreads. Droplets! No, aerosols! At the heart of the fight was a teensy error with huge consequences.




					www.wired.com


----------



## dannyy315 (May 16, 2021)

sunnydays said:


> Hundreds of Epidemiologists Expected Mask-Wearing in Public for at Least a Year (Published 2021)
> 
> 
> The C.D.C. said Thursday that vaccinated Americans no longer needed masks in most places. Other disease experts recently had a different message: that masks were necessary in public.
> ...


The CDC is the gold standard


----------



## Anelmi (May 16, 2021)

I'm sorry but this decision smacks of politics not science and the CDC has been incredibly wishy-washy the entire pandemic. My state is only 35% vaccinated but that's suddenly good enough? What??? Dr Fauci said last month the rates needed to be closer to 90% and the science has changed that fast? BS.



			https://www.washingtonpost.com/health/2021/05/16/cdc-mask-vaccinated-change/


----------



## happygoth (May 16, 2021)

Anelmi said:


> I'm sorry but this decision smacks of politics not science and the CDC has been incredibly wishy-washy the entire pandemic. My state is only 35% vaccinated but that's suddenly good enough? What??? Dr Fauci said last month the rates needed to be closer to 90% and the science has changed that fast? BS.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/health/2021/05/16/cdc-mask-vaccinated-change/


Exactly. The CDC is not infallible. IMO dropping mask mandates now is borderline reckless.


----------



## sunnydays (May 16, 2021)

dannyy315 said:


> The CDC is the gold standard


disagree, considering how badly they fucked it up last year


----------



## happygoth (May 16, 2021)

Tessa120 said:


> I can't wait until life gets back to normal.  Part of that normal (at the right time) is no masks anywhere, they aren't needed and the people who are either feigning germaphobia or genuinely have it aren't coddled and enabled by those around them and have the pressure to do what becomes healthy again.


That's a bit insensitive coming from someone who asks for patience and understanding from others with regard to their issues, and rails against those who don't provide such. My germphobia is distressing but I can't just turn it off like a faucet.


----------



## Tessa120 (May 16, 2021)

It might be something I said earlier.  They won't get to that 90%.  Not a chance in hell.  There are school districts that can't get to 90% with measles, which is why there are measles outbreaks pretty regularly through 2019.  They know the anti-vaxxers have joined with the Q cult, with all the people who would get other vaccines but cry about the newness of this one blended in.  So maybe they accept that and know that life will literally never get back to pre-pandemic disease control if they keep waiting for the anti-vaxxers, Q cultists, and the people who aren't angry on how many people died in the past from preventable diseases because vaccines were unnecessarily held up but instead are afraid of what's safe but quick to kill themselves off by catching COVID-19 or have a revelation worthy of Saul/Paul and get a shot.


----------



## Tessa120 (May 16, 2021)

happygoth said:


> That's a bit insensitive coming from someone who asks for patience and understanding from others with regard to their issues, and rails against those who don't provide such. My germphobia is distressing but I can't just turn it off like a faucet.


Do you watch Hoarders?  People soft foot around them, and they don't change.  People challenge them, they change.  Look at my disorder.  Loved ones handling it the right way is to get right in front of the person, say treatment is not an option, staying compliant is not an option, enabling my behavior is not an option, I'm to get my ass to a doctor and stay on treatment unless I get a second doctor to say otherwise, why would it be completely different for other types of mental illness.

No, you can't turn it off.  But you can recognize that it's abnormal, your loved ones can say they will show their love by challenging you and not enabling you, not doing what makes you comfortable, doing what makes you safe, and shuttle you to a doctor if you can't manage alone.  And doing all that, you can learn healthy living, not cleaning a counter 12 times because you missed a step the last 11 times so there's still germs.  You can accept that one bleaching pretty much killed everything off, not rubbing the counter edge right didn't invalidate the power of Clorox.


----------



## GRC (May 16, 2021)

Anelmi said:


> I'm sorry but this decision smacks of politics not science and the CDC has been incredibly wishy-washy the entire pandemic.


Exactly, weren't they saying just a couple weeks ago that even if you're vaccinated you should still wear a mask? And now suddenly it's the complete opposite. Their constantly changing guidelines are not some sort of medical truth like people think that they are. It's just whatever they think sounds the best to do this week.


----------



## happygoth (May 16, 2021)

Tessa120 said:


> Do you watch Hoarders?  People soft foot around them, and they don't change.  People challenge them, they change.  Look at my disorder.  Loved ones handling it the right way is to get right in front of the person, say treatment is not an option, staying compliant is not an option, enabling my behavior is not an option, I'm to get my ass to a doctor and stay on treatment unless I get a second doctor to say otherwise, why would it be completely different for other types of mental illness.
> 
> No, you can't turn it off.  But you can recognize that it's abnormal, your loved ones can say they will show their love by challenging you and not enabling you, not doing what makes you comfortable, doing what makes you safe, and shuttle you to a doctor if you can't manage alone.  And doing all that, you can learn healthy living, not cleaning a counter 12 times because you missed a step the last 11 times so there's still germs.  You can accept that one bleaching pretty much killed everything off, not rubbing the counter edge right didn't invalidate the power of Clorox.


OK maybe I don't have clinical germphobia then! I'm not obsessive about cleaning at all, not even post-pandemic. I've been heavier with the Lysol spray this past year but only in situations where it's warranted. I'm more along the lines of keeping my distance from others as I've always been a big fan of personal space. Pre-pandemic I would limit restaurant dining, especially in the fall and winter when colds and flus are rampant around here. I'm also skittish about food handling in general (no buffets, cautious when it comes to food made by others, etc.). Maybe that doesn't qualify as true germphobia.


----------



## shady16 (May 16, 2021)

geez i respect others decisions but live life we all going to die someday anyways. as soon as they pull the masks mine off no questions asked. lol i already pull it down around my chin when im outside getting carts at my store. and nobody wears a mask in the break room either lol


----------



## allnew2 (May 16, 2021)

Tessa120 said:


> Because wild caught measles is so much a better thing than an MMR shot. And wild caught polio is so much better than a polio vaccine.


Because my culture is different and also my immunity was built different. I don’t expect anyone do understand me. But I don’t need to be put down for my opinions just like I let everyone do what they think is best for them.


----------



## Tessa120 (May 16, 2021)

Every unvaccinated person provides a safe harbor for the virus to hide.  Then the virus can attack people who can't get any vaccines at all due to severe health reasons and attack people who were vaccinated but didn't actually get immunity.  It's the exact same thing as every other disease there's a vaccine against.  People not getting vaccinations are failing in their duty to help those who can't or those who don't know they have no immunity.

This is a case where it does take a village, where we all have to look out for each other by denying the viruses a safe harbor.  The same as any other disease.

Even if you don't plan on getting a vaccine, at least admit that you are causing harm to others.  Don't act like you are an island that threatens no one else.  Own your choice, including how your choice affects others.


----------



## FrankM0421 (May 16, 2021)

Tessa120 said:


> Every unvaccinated person provides a safe harbor for the virus to hide.  Then the virus can attack people who can't get any vaccines at all due to severe health reasons and attack people who were vaccinated but didn't actually get immunity.  It's the exact same thing as every other disease there's a vaccine against.  People not getting vaccinations are failing in their duty to help those who can't or those who don't know they have no immunity.
> 
> This is a case where it does take a village, where we all have to look out for each other by denying the viruses a safe harbor.  The same as any other disease.
> 
> Even if you don't plan on getting a vaccine, at least admit that you are causing harm to others.  Don't act like you are an island that threatens no one else.  Own your choice, including how your choice affects others.




Is that how it works?  My family has never had the flu or any other virus other than the common cold yet I'm the reason you get sick?  Is that what you want to believe?  Maybe you weaklings are only alive due to the miracles of modern science from us?  Maybe you're the weak link. Actually you are!!!  Your body has let the all the virus's evolve to cause more issues within your weak immune system since it can't fight it. Omg if you do your research that's what it is!!!!  Weak people creating their own ways of adapting to virus's that other immune systems can suppress!!!  That's exactly what vaccine is!!!!  Taking the antibodies another immune system has created and injecting them as their own to learn and adapt!!!


----------



## redeye58 (May 16, 2021)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> I am wearing a mask to protect me from non maskers.





oath2order said:


> If you're vaccinated you don't need it


The vaccine does not prevent you from contracting Covid-19 nor does it prevent you from spreading it while infected.
It reduces the severity, thus, the possibility of being hospitalized &/or of dying so a mask is still recommended in close quarters.


----------



## dannyy315 (May 16, 2021)

I’ll just say I get the flu shot every year and never get the flu and the one year I forgot to get the flu shot, guess what happened? Yeah.

Thank god my mom gets the vaccine too because she’s immunocomprimised, even the flu would’ve created issues for her.


----------



## allnew2 (May 16, 2021)

dannyy315 said:


> I’ll just say I get the flu shot every year and never get the flu and the one year I forgot to get the flu shot, guess what happened? Yeah.
> 
> Thank god my mom gets the vaccine too because she’s immunocomprimised, even the flu would’ve created issues for her.


Can I ask an honest question here . You say you always get a flu shot and the one year you didn’t you got sick. Me on the other hand I’ve never had a flu shot and never had a common cold or flu. So why would I get the shot right? This is what bothers me a bit is that everyone tells me what I should do while I let them chose what they want to do . When you are born and raise in a 3rd world country your immune system is build differently. The only shot I’ve ever gotten was at birth and 8th grade.  And I can honestly tell you I don’t recall a time of me being sick besides having my appendix removed.I’m not anti-vaccine . My child is up to date on all the shots so far the  pediatrician hasn’t recommended the COVID-19 vaccine for my child and if he does I won’t be opposed to it if I have the right data and he can answer all my question as to how this will effect my child long term.  But other than that I think we can all make the decision of what’s best for ourselves no?


----------



## FrankM0421 (May 16, 2021)

allnew2 said:


> Can I ask an honest question here . You say you always get a flu shot and the one year you didn’t you got sick. Me on the other hand I’ve never had a flu shot and never had a common cold or flu. So why would I get the shot right? This is what bothers me a bit is that everyone tells me what I should do while I let them chose what they want to do . When you are born and raise in a 3rd world country your immune system is build differently. The only shot I’ve ever gotten was at birth and 8th grade.  And I can honestly tell you I don’t recall a time of me being sick besides having my appendix removed.I’m not anti-vaccine . My child is up to date on all the shots so far the  pediatrician hasn’t recommended the COVID-19 vaccine for my child and if he does I won’t be opposed to it if I have the right data and he can answer all my question as to how this will effect my child long term.  But other than that I think we can all make the decision of what’s best for ourselves no?


 
"Modern medical system" is to keep the week dependent on the system to keep them alive.  Now I'm not saying that's bad but you also have to understand it's meant to gather revenue throughout that persons life.


----------



## commiecorvus (May 16, 2021)

FrankM0421 said:


> Is that how it works?  My family has never had the flu or any other virus other than the common cold yet I'm the reason you get sick?  Is that what you want to believe?  Maybe you weaklings are only alive due to the miracles of modern science from us?  Maybe you're the weak link. Actually you are!!!  Your body has let the all the virus's evolve to cause more issues within your weak immune system since it can't fight it. Omg if you do your research that's what it is!!!!  Weak people creating their own ways of adapting to virus's that other immune systems can suppress!!!  That's exactly what vaccine is!!!!  Taking the antibodies another immune system has created and injecting them as their own to learn and adapt!!!



So you haven't had the smallpox vaccine, the polio vaccine, or MMR?
How about a tetanus shot?
People with super strong immune systems died by the millions from Black Plague, Yellow Fever, and The 1918 Pandemic.
My grandfather talked about the doors to houses of people infected with the Spanish Flu being nailed shut and a black X on the steps.
Food was passed by baskets thru the windows.
In Alaska towns where they hadn't had the flu blocked off the roads and shot at anyone trying to come in.
If you left you couldn't come back.
These weren't weak people, they were just trying to fucking survive.
I'm not sure you have thought this through.


----------



## Anelmi (May 16, 2021)

redeye58 said:


> The vaccine does not prevent you from contracting Covid-19 nor does it prevent you from spreading it while infected.
> It reduces the severity, thus, the possibility of being hospitalized &/or of dying so a mask is still recommended in close quarters.



Not according to Dr. Fauci...today. Again, things are changing and shifting from what was told just a week ago so it's really hard to believe anyone at this point.









						Fauci says CDC's updated mask guidance is "based on the evolution of the science"
					

Fauci said he hopes the mask guidance from the CDC also incentivizes the unvaccinated to get their shots.




					www.cbsnews.com
				




"What the issue is, is that the level of virus in your nasal pharynx, which is correlated with whether or not you were going to transmit it to someone else, is considerably lower," he said. "So even though there are breakthrough infections with vaccinated people, almost always the people are asymptomatic, and the level of virus is so low, it makes it extremely unlikely, not impossible, but very, very low likelihood that they are going to transmit it."


----------



## FrankM0421 (May 16, 2021)

commiecorvus said:


> So you haven't had the smallpox vaccine, the polio vaccine, or MMR?
> How about a tetanus shot?
> People with super strong immune systems died by the millions from Black Plague, Yellow Fever, and The 1918 Pandemic.
> My grandfather talked about the doors to houses of people infected with the Spanish Flu being nailed shut and a black X on the steps.
> ...



Is that what happened with your family? Mine who were immigrants at the time survived all of it just fine and served in the Air Corps!  Yes I have had most of the useless vaccines to attend school.  I've been a steel erector most of my life.  Only had a tetanus shot as a kid but have had many pieces of metal slice and dice me in-between but have never had an issue or needed another shot since.  Only recently started working at a target DC because it's the closest thing that has sort of decent pay without having to move again. Why are you bringing up the old times when they had spittoons' everywhere?  You want to compare health hazards of the olden times with today? It's not the same. Oh rats were an issue have you been to NYC?  Why aren't they suffering from the black\bubonic plague?


----------



## Tessa120 (May 16, 2021)

A few hundred people a year in the US die from the Black Plague.


----------



## FrankM0421 (May 16, 2021)

Tessa120 said:


> A few hundred people a year in the US die from the Black Plague.




What were their conditions?  Did they live relatively normal lives?  Where they basically homeless living in a run down house with rats eating their fingertips\other parts?  Is it you lack that knowledge and are led to believe these are normal everyday people living normal lives? We now have anti biotics that can kill the bacterium Yersinia pestis which caused the black plague.


----------



## redeye58 (May 16, 2021)

jack, is that you?


----------



## FrankM0421 (May 16, 2021)

redeye58 said:


> jack, is that you?



If his last name is Daniels... Yes,  yes, it is.


----------



## Tessa120 (May 16, 2021)

FrankM0421 said:


> What were their conditions?  Did they live relatively normal lives?  Where they basically homeless living in a run down house with rats eating their fingertips\other parts?  Is it you lack that knowledge and are led to believe these are normal everyday people living normal lives? We now have anti biotics that can kill the bacterium Yersinia pestis which caused the black plague.


No, not homeless people.  Rural areas.  Tends to be cooler summers following wet winters.  Things like hunting put people at risk.  Surprising to me, cats put people at risk.  A large die off of the right creatures will send the fleas scampering towards an alternate blood source, aka people's legs.  Right creatures aren't just rats, aren't just rodents, the list is long.

Edit:  My apologies, a few hundred cases a year, not near so many deaths.


----------



## commiecorvus (May 16, 2021)

FrankM0421 said:


> Is that what happened with your family? Mine who were immigrants at the time survived all of it just fine and served in the Air Corps!  Yes I have had most of the useless vaccines to attend school.  I've been a steel erector most of my life.  Only had a tetanus shot as a kid but have had many pieces of metal slice and dice me in-between but have never had an issue or needed another shot since.  Only recently started working at a target DC because it's the closest thing that has sort of decent pay without having to move again. Why are you bringing up the old times when they had spittoons' everywhere?  You want to compare health hazards of the olden times with today? It's not the same. Oh rats were an issue have you been to NYC?  Why aren't they suffering from the black\bubonic plague?



Useless vaccines?
Like I said in a previous post one of the last areas in the US to get the polio vaccine was the villages in Alaska.
I knew an Inuit boy who was paralyzed from the waist down by polio.
So fuck that very much,
My relatives on one side of the family came over from Ireland during The Great Famine of 1845.
But I was lucky to have a couple of actual scientists in my family.
My grandfather was an Entomologist and my grandmother was a Copepodologist.
The taught me respect for the scientific method and how to read papers.

I bring up the 'old days' because that's how we learn.
History doesn't necessarily repeat itself but it will dance to the same tune.
Many of the health hazards of olden times are returning due to some real bad choices on peoples parts.
We need to get our shit together


----------



## FrankM0421 (May 16, 2021)

Tessa120 said:


> No, not homeless people.  Rural areas.  Tends to be cooler summers following wet winters.  Things like hunting put people at risk.  Surprising to me, cats put people at risk.  A large die off of the right creatures will send the fleas scampering towards an alternate blood source, aka people's legs.  Right creatures aren't just rats, aren't just rodents, the list is long.




They're all on the west coast for some reason. Not in the hundreds but 1-17 cases per year from the CDC map which is from 1970-2018. Where did you get hundreds from? Plague surveillance | CDC - https://www.cdc.gov/plague/maps/index.html


----------



## FrankM0421 (May 16, 2021)

commiecorvus said:


> Useless vaccines?
> Like I said in a previous post one of the last areas in the US to get the polio vaccine was the villages in Alaska.
> I knew an Inuit boy who was paralyzed from the waist down by polio.
> So fuck that very much,
> ...




So why don't you provide their research papers for us?  If they have a tale to tell lets hear it in their own words.  Maybe they were the one of the old timers that though alcohol, cocaine, and heroin was the answer for everything?  all that good stuff you could order out of a magazine.


----------



## Tessa120 (May 16, 2021)

FrankM0421 said:


> They're all on the west coast for some reason. Not in the hundreds but 1-17 cases per year from the CDC map which is from 1970-2018. Where did you get hundreds from? Plague surveillance | CDC - https://www.cdc.gov/plague/maps/index.html


I was quoting from memory, and I did edit with a correction before your post.  And Arizona and Colorado area is hardly West Coast, more appropriate term Southwest US.

Tangent, someday I'd like to ask a scientist how a plague vaccine is possible, seeing how it's a bacteria.


----------



## commiecorvus (May 16, 2021)

FrankM0421 said:


> So why don't you provide their research papers for us?  If they have a tale to tell lets hear it in their own words.  Maybe they were the one of the old timers that though alcohol, cocaine, and heroin was the answer for everything?  all that good stuff you could order out of a magazine.



Did you miss the part where I said "My grandfather was an Entomologist and my grandmother was a Copepodologist."
If want papers on copepods (there are actually some named after her) I can get you those for my grandmother.
My grandfather specialized in mosquitos and other blood sucking insects.
You want papers on those or the nozzles he invented for the Feds to spray insecticide from planes, I got you covered.


----------



## commiecorvus (May 16, 2021)

Tessa120 said:


> I was quoting from memory, and I did edit with a correction before your post.  And Arizona and Colorado area is hardly West Coast, more appropriate term Southwest US.
> 
> Tangent, someday I'd like to ask a scientist how a plague vaccine is possible, seeing how it's a bacteria.



I gather at this point there aren't any approved vaccines for bubonic plague.
The old ones required live versions of the plague be used and that can be tricky as hell.
But they are working on some new ones.








						3 New Vaccines Against 'Black Death' Plague Bacteria Show Promise
					

Researchers are developing new vaccines that could potentially protect against plague infection, early research suggests.




					www.livescience.com


----------



## Tessa120 (May 16, 2021)

Thank you for the link.  When I joined the military when I was young and stupid (and undiagnosed) they gave me all sorts of weird vaccines.  One of them was for the bubonic plague, 3 shot series.


----------



## dannyy315 (May 16, 2021)

allnew2 said:


> Can I ask an honest question here . You say you always get a flu shot and the one year you didn’t you got sick. Me on the other hand I’ve never had a flu shot and never had a common cold or flu. So why would I get the shot right? This is what bothers me a bit is that everyone tells me what I should do while I let them chose what they want to do . When you are born and raise in a 3rd world country your immune system is build differently. The only shot I’ve ever gotten was at birth and 8th grade.  And I can honestly tell you I don’t recall a time of me being sick besides having my appendix removed.I’m not anti-vaccine . My child is up to date on all the shots so far the  pediatrician hasn’t recommended the COVID-19 vaccine for my child and if he does I won’t be opposed to it if I have the right data and he can answer all my question as to how this will effect my child long term.  But other than that I think we can all make the decision of what’s best for ourselves no?


I guess location has something to do with it. I live just outside NYC where people commute everyday, the most dense population in the United States. Flu season hits pretty hard here, and I imagine the flu doesn’t hits some places hard and others not so much. Especially in places where it gets very cold.


----------



## shady16 (May 17, 2021)

i heard from my stores store director we should hear something about this monday 5/17/2021


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (May 17, 2021)

redeye58 said:


> jack, is that you?


They work at a dc.


----------



## IhateOPmodel (May 17, 2021)

shady16 said:


> i heard from my stores store director we should hear something about this monday 5/17/2021


No more masks required unless your local government requires.  What great news!  It states only fully vaccinated but no proof is required for team members!


----------



## rd123 (May 17, 2021)

dannyy315 said:


> I hear antidepressants can really mess with your weight too


Very true . My dad is in several antidepressants and anxiety suppression medicines . He used to be very slim before but in 1-2 years he has gained lot of weight . He developed diabetes too . Now we are struggling to keep it normal range !


----------



## lucidtm (May 17, 2021)

Figured this was coming. No guests have been wearing them this week anyway. Also, I wouldn't be shocked if this was the end game to them paying you for getting the vaccine, so they'd know who was vaccinated and who wasn't by who got paid for it.






						Target Statement on Face Coverings for Guests and Team Members
					






					corporate.target.com


----------



## IhateOPmodel (May 17, 2021)

lucidtm said:


> Figured this was coming. No guests have been wearing them this week anyway. Also, I wouldn't be shocked if this was the end game to them paying you for getting the vaccine, so they'd know who was vaccinated and who wasn't by who got paid for it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They can't require proof.  Also it says masks are strongly recommended now, not required.  This is all based on your local government not requiring masks.


----------



## Dcnewb4now (May 17, 2021)

allnew2 said:


> Can I ask an honest question here . You say you always get a flu shot and the one year you didn’t you got sick. Me on the other hand I’ve never had a flu shot and never had a common cold or flu. So why would I get the shot right? This is what bothers me a bit is that everyone tells me what I should do while I let them chose what they want to do . When you are born and raise in a 3rd world country your immune system is build differently. The only shot I’ve ever gotten was at birth and 8th grade.  And I can honestly tell you I don’t recall a time of me being sick besides having my appendix removed.I’m not anti-vaccine . My child is up to date on all the shots so far the  pediatrician hasn’t recommended the COVID-19 vaccine for my child and if he does I won’t be opposed to it if I have the right data and he can answer all my question as to how this will effect my child long term.  But other than that I think we can all make the decision of what’s best for ourselves no?


The vax hasn’t been approved for children under 12 yet, and even over 12 was only recently.

no one is telling you what to do. Should people get vaccinated?  Yes. Saying you don’t get sick doesn’t change that. It’s not all about you but about those around you. I get vaxed (covid, flu, whooping cough etc) for those around me. For my grandparents, neighbors, friends, my child.


----------



## Anelmi (May 17, 2021)

Well they sure caved quickly.


----------



## FlowTeamChick (May 17, 2021)

I expect we'll see fewer young (11 and under) children with their parents shopping until they're eligible for a vaccine.  And people like one of my friends who because of health conditions can't be vaccinated yet won't feel safe.
Not working today, but I'll probably still take a mask with me.  The variant first found in India has been found in my area, so I'm not feeling all that assured just yet that maskless is the way to go.


----------



## GRC (May 17, 2021)

> Face coverings will continue to be strongly recommended for guests and team members who are not fully vaccinated



As it says "strongly recommended" instead of "required" does this mean non-vaccinated TMs can also not wear masks, or is that going to be ASANTS?


----------



## allnew2 (May 17, 2021)

Dcnewb4now said:


> The vax hasn’t been approved for children under 12 yet, and even over 12 was only recently.
> 
> no one is telling you what to do. Should people get vaccinated?  Yes. Saying you don’t get sick doesn’t change that. It’s not all about you but about those around you. I get vaxed (covid, flu, whooping cough etc) for those around me. For my grandparents, neighbors, friends, my child.


You are saying no one is telling me what to do and in the same post you are telling me is not about me. The ones around me are getting vaccinated. Like I said my child is up to date with all of them . So is father , family etc . So at the end of the day it is about me and how I feel about it .


----------



## happygoth (May 17, 2021)

allnew2 said:


> You are saying no one is telling me what to do and in the same post you are telling me is not about me. The ones around me are getting vaccinated. Like I said my child is up to date with all of them . So is father , family etc . So at the end of the day it is about me and how I feel about it .


I understand your side to a point, but you do get that when it comes to public health decisions, yours do affect other people, right? If you are unvaccinated you are a prime host for a virus, and even if you remain unsymptomatic, you can spread it to others.

Also, and I am being a bit facetious here so please don't get insulted, but I call bullshit on you never having a cold. Never? Never ever ever in your entire life? Not one sniffle?


----------



## dannyy315 (May 17, 2021)

Mask mandate ended here in New York. It will be interesting to see how people react. We’ve never even had an outdoor mask mandate, and people wear masks outside all the time. I don’t see that changing indoors. Most people seem to be wearing masks because they want to, not because they have to.


----------



## IhateOPmodel (May 17, 2021)

GRC said:


> As it says "strongly recommended" instead of "required" does this mean non-vaccinated TMs can also not wear masks, or is that going to be ASANTS?


It means it's strongly recommended as they know they can't require proof of a vaccine.  They will never be able to enforce it.


----------



## ClosingQueen (May 17, 2021)

My state is lifting their mask mandate right before I come back from vacation. I'm currently visiting family in a southern state that no longer has a mask mandate. I am fully vaccinated but I still wear my mask when I enter stores and restaurants. I have no idea what other people may have i.e., Covid, flu, some other virus. I also want to protect the employees of these establishments as I also worked through the entire pandemic. Right now I feel more comfortable wearing a mask. My state is leading in vaccinated people but we are still under 50% fully vaccinated. I also love that I haven't been sick since we started wearing masks last March.


----------



## qmosqueen (May 17, 2021)




----------



## dannyy315 (May 17, 2021)

My entire household is fully vaccinated, so I’m comfortable enough with maskless people coming into the store, especially since I’ll probably be wearing a mask myself for the time being. I know I’m well protected. Now I just hope people are honest about being vaccinated, but I think most people are honest and good people. Also mask compliance has been near 100% in my area, so I think most people coming into my store will do the right thing.


----------



## starmaster1000 (May 17, 2021)

Idk I got a lot of masks with cool patterns I'm trying to show off so I am gonna keep wearing them at least until I run out. And I have many boxes lol (and no not from panic buying when it all started – I buy them on Amazon or eBay if they look cool)


----------



## allnew2 (May 17, 2021)

happygoth said:


> I understand your side to a point, but you do get that when it comes to public health decisions, yours do affect other people, right? If you are unvaccinated you are a prime host for a virus, and even if you remain unsymptomatic, you can spread it to others.
> 
> Also, and I am being a bit facetious here so please don't get insulted, but I call bullshit on you never having a cold. Never? Never ever ever in your entire life? Not one sniffle?


And so do you  . You can still transmit it, they don’t know how long the vaccine protects you. So you as a vaccinated person can still give it to me , ( still public health concern no?)you won’t see me blaming anyone if that would be the case because I made the decision not to get vaccinated. Swine flu was a pandemic as well lasted 19 months. At that time I was traveling internationally with my child went to the pediatrician and asked what should I do since my child had health problem. I was told that there was no data on the vaccine that came out at that time and was told just to give my child a flu vaccine which I did. Many months later we found out about all the recalls and effects of the vaccine.
And I’m not insulted . But no I never missed a day of school or work.


----------



## redeye58 (May 17, 2021)

allnew2 said:


> But no I never missed a day of school or work.


Lots of people never 'missed a day'.
Doesn't mean they were never sick, just never called out.

Kinda like the guy who dropped dead but had 'never been sick a day in his life', which only meant he'd never been to a doctor who might've diagnosed him with a life-threatening health condition.


----------



## allnew2 (May 17, 2021)

redeye58 said:


> Lots of people never 'missed a day'.
> Doesn't mean they were never sick, just never called out.
> 
> Kinda like the guy who dropped dead but had 'never been sick a day in his life', which only meant he'd never been to a doctor who might've diagnosed him with a life-threatening health condition.


I do go to doctor tho . And back in my country ( no so common here) as a child blood work was done every year , and still do. Even here I request it for my child at every yearly check up.


----------



## ephemerallll (May 17, 2021)

Fully vaccinated but I’m keeping my mask on. Wearing a cloth on my face isn’t the hardest thing I’ve had to do in life but apparently it is for a lot of people.


----------



## allnew2 (May 17, 2021)

ephemerallll said:


> Fully vaccinated but I’m keeping my mask on. Wearing a cloth on my face isn’t the hardest thing I’ve had to do in life but apparently it is for a lot of people.


Not for me . I hate it but I’ll wear it


----------



## Tessa120 (May 17, 2021)

allnew2 said:


> And so do you  . You can still transmit it, they don’t know how long the vaccine protects you. So you as a vaccinated person can still give it to me , ( still public health concern no?)you won’t see me blaming anyone if that would be the case because I made the decision not to get vaccinated. Swine flu was a pandemic as well lasted 19 months. At that time I was traveling internationally with my child went to the pediatrician and asked what should I do since my child had health problem. I was told that there was no data on the vaccine that came out at that time and was told just to give my child a flu vaccine which I did. Many months later we found out about all the recalls and effects of the vaccine.
> And I’m not insulted . But no I never missed a day of school or work.


No, they don't know.  It's not certain that you can transmit it.  The answer at this point is the usual wishywashiness of people scared to make a firm statement until they've got miles of research studies, it might or it might not, it might act like all other viruses or it might be the lone exception in nature, it might be killed the same way as all other viruses, it might be the lone completely invulnerable virus.  Obviously it being the complete opposite of all other viruses is bupkis, but they are afraid.

Right now it's looking pretty good for not being able to transmit it since it can't get to an appreciable level, but we got to wait for the miles of research studies, like we've been all along.  There are the occasional breakthrough cases, but guess what, that's true for all preventable viruses.  Childhood vaccines have more than one dose because not all kids get immunity from the first dose.  The second dose that most kids don't actually need takes care of a fair portion of the kids who still have no immunity, the third takes care of all but a bitty bit (I've heard 1% on average).  At that point it's just not feasible to keep going for that little bit.  That's how it is with the COVID-19 vaccine, nearly everyone gets immunity, a few don't.

And that's the thing.  They don't, but they have no way to know.  There's other people who medically can't get it.  Both of those groups depend on everyone else protecting them.  They depend on everyone else circling the wagons.  They depend on herd immunity.

Those who don't get the vaccine because they are selfish jerks have blood on their hands for every person who couldn't get vaccinated, wouldn't have gotten it due to herd immunity, but ended up dying from it because the person skipping out caught it and transmitted it to them.


----------



## KarmaToBurn (May 17, 2021)

allnew2 said:


> Doubt it. The Health Insurance Portability and Accountability Act (HIPAA) only governs those in the healthcare sphere (Your doctor, hospital, etc.) It doesn't apply to the average person or businesses, nor does it provide someone protection from ever having to disclose their health information.


I find it amusing a bunch of old dudes passed this into law right after Viagra was invented.... hmmmm


----------



## Florida Dawg (May 17, 2021)

No longer wearing mine, Feels great to see normalcy back. Love to see it. 😍


----------



## Far from newbie (May 17, 2021)

Tessa120 said:


> Those who don't get the vaccine because they are selfish jerks have blood on their hands for every person who couldn't get vaccinated, wouldn't have gotten it due to herd immunity, but ended up dying from it because the person skipping out caught it and transmitted it to them.




I don’t think calling a person who decides for themselves NOT to get a vaccine “a selfish jerk” is fair.
 Each person should have the freedom to do what they feel is right for THEM without “having blood on their hands”. 
 The person who is immune-compromised has the responsibility to protect themselves - I am NOT responsible to protect THEM.
Take whatever precautions YOU feel is necessary for YOU and STOP forcing ME to do what I decide doesn’t work for me.
I value living in a FREE country And would like it to stay that way - 
I don’t want this to become a slippery slope of more and more restrictions on my freedoms “for the greater good”

I’ll let you do you - why can’t you let me make MY own choices ?


----------



## calimero (May 17, 2021)

Here it goes, no mask in our store! 
I am fully vaccinated but still wear one.
Several TMs not vaccinated ( they were very vocal about it ) are not wearing a mask anymore. We had 2 cases of COVID last week!! 
it really doesn’t make sense!!!


----------



## allnew2 (May 17, 2021)

Far from newbie said:


> I don’t think calling a person who decides for themselves NOT to get a vaccine “a selfish jerk” is fair.
> Each person should have the freedom to do what they feel is right for THEM without “having blood on their hands”.
> The person who is immune-compromised has the responsibility to protect themselves - I am NOT responsible to protect THEM.
> Take whatever precautions YOU feel is necessary for YOU and STOP forcing ME to do what I decide doesn’t work for me.
> ...


Thank you. You definitely said what I wanted to say.


----------



## commiecorvus (May 17, 2021)

Far from newbie said:


> I don’t think calling a person who decides for themselves NOT to get a vaccine “a selfish jerk” is fair.
> Each person should have the freedom to do what they feel is right for THEM without “having blood on their hands”.
> The person who is immune-compromised has the responsibility to protect themselves - I am NOT responsible to protect THEM.
> Take whatever precautions YOU feel is necessary for YOU and STOP forcing ME to do what I decide doesn’t work for me.
> ...


It's called herd immunity.
It's how we stop and even completely kill off things like smallpox and polio.
Without everyone who can getting immunized we can't protect those who are unable to.
The entire idea is that as a community we take on a greater responsibility.
We do what we can to protect the people who can't protect themselves.
That is a part of being civilized human beings.
We don't only think about ourselves, we try and consider the needs of the less fortunate.

As a sidenote...
I have never understood all the Star Trek fans out there who want that world but don't seem to understand the work and principles it takes to get it.


----------



## Rarejem (May 17, 2021)

Looks to me like a few people here have completely skipped their Civics classes. Freedom demands responsibilities for the individual and obligations toward the whole. Maybe read a little from John Dewey, Thomas Paine, Nelson Mandela, Martin Luther King Jr, etc. etc. etc.  And then read Lord of the Flies. Maybe then you'll get it.


----------



## Tessa120 (May 17, 2021)

Far from newbie said:


> I don’t think calling a person who decides for themselves NOT to get a vaccine “a selfish jerk” is fair.
> Each person should have the freedom to do what they feel is right for THEM without “having blood on their hands”.
> The person who is immune-compromised has the responsibility to protect themselves - I am NOT responsible to protect THEM.
> Take whatever precautions YOU feel is necessary for YOU and STOP forcing ME to do what I decide doesn’t work for me.
> ...


You can make any choice you want.  Just don't pretend that all choices are morally neutral.  You can choose to beat a homeless man for fun, you have free will, but that doesn't make it right.

Responsibility to others and helping others means getting all your vaccinations and all your children's vaccinations on time, even the optional ones.  It's what good, ethical people do for each other.  Think of it as the ultimate charity work.

You want to skip out on that, fine, but admit that you are facilitating death and admit that selfish in this case means morally wrong.  Don't act like your choice is made in a vacuum with no horrible impact on others.


----------



## Far from newbie (May 17, 2021)

Tessa120 said:


> You can make any choice you want.  Just don't pretend that all choices are morally neutral.  You can choose to beat a homeless man for fun, you have free will, but that doesn't make it right.
> 
> Responsibility to others and helping others means getting all your vaccinations and all your children's vaccinations on time, even the optional ones.  It's what good, ethical people do for each other.  Think of it as the ultimate charity work.
> 
> You want to skip out on that, fine, but admit that you are facilitating death and admit that selfish in this case means morally wrong.  Don't act like your choice is made in a vacuum with no horrible impact on others.


I want to stop defending myself but how can I not respond to:
”You can choose to beat A Homeless man for fun, you have free will” !!!
Ummmmm, NO, I CAN’T ! Why would you say that ??!
 Do you really equate MY personal choices TO “FACILITATING DEATH”. !!!
Please, stop !
I try not to insult but those are some truly over dramatized statements.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (May 17, 2021)

I know who and who is not vaccinated in my store based on who was paid to vaccinate. Right now more than half my store is not vaccinated and it will be interesting to see if they will still be wearing masks.


----------



## Tessa120 (May 17, 2021)

Anti-Vaccination Movement Causes a Deadly Year in the U.S.
					

From Taliban fighters to California soccer moms, those who choose not to vaccinate their children against preventable diseases are causing a public health crisis.




					www.healthline.com
				






> The study showed that more cases of whooping cough occurred in the clusters of unvaccinated children than not, resulting in 9,120 instances of the disease and 10 deaths. In San Diego county alone, there were 5,100 exemptions and 980 whooping cough cases.



10 deaths.  10 children died.  10 children in one tiny place during one short time from just one disease.  10 children died in large part because too few people were vaccinated to maintain herd immunity.  So no, it's not hyperbole.  Children are dying.  Adults are dying.  They are dying because selfish people decide to not maintain the safety social net of herd immunity.


----------



## happygoth (May 17, 2021)

allnew2 said:


> And so do you  . You can still transmit it, they don’t know how long the vaccine protects you. So you as a vaccinated person can still give it to me , ( still public health concern no?)you won’t see me blaming anyone if that would be the case because I made the decision not to get vaccinated. Swine flu was a pandemic as well lasted 19 months. At that time I was traveling internationally with my child went to the pediatrician and asked what should I do since my child had health problem. I was told that there was no data on the vaccine that came out at that time and was told just to give my child a flu vaccine which I did. Many months later we found out about all the recalls and effects of the vaccine.
> And I’m not insulted . But no I never missed a day of school or work.


That's why I'm still going to wear my mask. As my mother-in-law said, the vaccine has just provided her with some small peace of mind, taken a bit of the pressure off, but that doesn't mean she's going to run around willy-nilly unmasked.


----------



## allnew2 (May 17, 2021)

happygoth said:


> That's why I'm still going to wear my mask. As my mother-in-law said, the vaccine has just provided her with some small peace of mind, taken a bit of the pressure off, but that doesn't mean she's going to run around willy-nilly unmasked.


And neither will I


----------



## happygoth (May 17, 2021)

allnew2 said:


> And neither will I


That is appreciated. It is the ones who are unvaccinated and take advantage of the end of mask mandates who are the real concern.


----------



## DBZ (May 17, 2021)

Does anyone know how many people are actually anti-vaxxers? Before covid, it was a relatively small number and a lot of the anti-vaxxers from the MMR/autism part of history have flipped and have gotten their covid vaccines. A lot of the current anti-vaxxers will come around sooner or later. I remember when the chicken pox vaccine came out.  A lot of people avoided that one. We can actually achieve herd immunity with anti-vaxxers. They do not make up as huge a population as the media wants you to believe.


----------



## IWishIKnew (May 17, 2021)

That's a good question, DBZ. I think I've seen polls were 30+% said they won't get it, but what people say and what people do are different things. 

In the non-COVID contex, ant-vaxxers can be very dangerous because they target certain populations with disinformation and can cause disease outbreaks by creating an oversized influence through targeted disinformation. There's so much disinfo out there about COVID, it's hard to know how those dynamics will play out over the next few months.


----------



## Anelmi (May 17, 2021)

Just because someone doesn't want to get the Covid vaccine doesn't make them an anti-vaxxer.  There are some good reasons why maybe it's not a bad idea to wait. Many people in the medical community are waiting and I'm fairly confident they are not, by and large, labeled as anti-vaxxers.


----------



## happygoth (May 18, 2021)

Anelmi said:


> Just because someone doesn't want to get the Covid vaccine doesn't make them an anti-vaxxer.  There are some good reasons why maybe it's not a bad idea to wait. Many people in the medical community are waiting and I'm fairly confident they are not, by and large, labeled as anti-vaxxers.


I admit I agree with this. I was scared to get it but finally worked up the courage, only to have unpleasant side effects from the first shot which is making me hesitant about getting the second. I know it is for the greater good, as well as for my own benefit and a little peace of mind, but my overwhelming instinct is always to avoid anything that might cause me any physical discomfort. I'm a giant baby.


----------



## allnew2 (May 18, 2021)

happygoth said:


> I admit I agree with this. I was scared to get it but finally worked up the courage, only to have unpleasant side effects from the first shot which is making me hesitant about getting the second. I know it is for the greater good, as well as for my own benefit and a little peace of mind, but my overwhelming instinct is always to avoid anything that might cause me any physical discomfort. I'm a giant baby.


That’s the thing tho . I’m not anti-vaccine because if that was the case I would have homeschooled my child way before this.  I’m just waiting . Funny thing is I even told my child today that if and when the kids get approve and the pediatrician says yes we will do it.


----------



## versionDefect (May 18, 2021)

The thing about people deciding to get the vaccine or not it's about "Oh we don't know what it is. I don't know what's inside it..." It's about doctors, people who have spent 5+ years studying medicine say that it is safe. Not just that it's also the fact that people who have gotten vaccinated have MUCH lower chances of spreading it (CDC). 

With all that being said that should be more than enough for many people to go and get it so they can protect themselves, their family, and the people around them. 

One of my friends had over 5 birth defects at birth and cannot do some of the things that we can do and if he caught covid he would die and that is not a question. He got his vaccine before I did (because he was prioritized ofc)

While I think how others say the word selfish is harsh that's why they used it because without real valid reasoning they're putting the people around them at risk and risking the health of others just because you don't want to take something that is trusted and accredited because "I DoN't kNoW wHaT iS iN iT" when literally a quick google could solve that question. That is selfish


----------



## IhateOPmodel (May 18, 2021)

I am not anti-vax.  I have all of my vaccines and I always got my daughter vaccinated.  I even got the flu shot knowing it wasn't very effective basically for the free $5 coupon.  I got it knowing this vaccine has been around for a long time, tested and proven not to cause side effects long term or short term for that matter.

I am not against the covid vaccine, as more time goes on I am more receptive to getting it as I know that I won't have to worry about missing out on work or vacations because I get covid.  That said, I am not worried about getting covid, I am healthy and have survived the flu and multiple other sicknesses in my lifetime.  But right now there are some questions about side effects both long and short term.  And even if it's 10 people, it's 10 people who never had an issue before getting the shot. It's just in the back of my head that this vaccine skipped testing that other vaccines we have in the country had to go through years of testing before hitting the market. I get it's a global pandemic but still.  I for sure am not going to get my healthy daughter a vaccine that is untested.

Everyone is entitled to their opinions and I respect everyone's especially on this subject.  But get one or not it doesn't make you a better or worse person for doing so.  That's the single thing I hate most about all of this, the elite status that people that are vaccinated have.  They walk in so proud they got their shot and look down on those who get it.  I respect the people who get it, and I thank you for your trust in science and what you are doing to help get our country back to normal, I am just not there yet and that's ok.


----------



## Captain Orca (May 18, 2021)

One of our acquaintances at the golf course was rather in our faces, ie. too close.  He had the Covid and was hospitalized and on a ventilator.  He's ok now.  I reminded him that he had the C and to keep his distance regardless of recovery and the fact that I am fully vaccinated.  (He's not too bright and refers to it as "The Covis.  Yes, with an "s".)  Putting that aside he insisted that "the vaccination ain't no good"  in those words.  My response regardless of the casual relationship etc was to simply put more distance between everyone with no fucking explanations or stupid shit dismissiveness.  Don't argue with me you stupid moron, get the hell away from everyone.  And there you have the report of the day from Captain Cautious.


----------



## Anelmi (May 18, 2021)

IhateOPmodel said:


> I am not anti-vax.  I have all of my vaccines and I always got my daughter vaccinated.
> It's just in the back of my head that this vaccine skipped testing that other vaccines we have in the country had to go through years of testing before hitting the market.


This. I am vaccinated but let me tell you I was hesistant. We are giving a vax developed in a year under emergency authorization with no history behind it for a virus with a 99% survival rate. It’s amazing but yet kinda worrisome too. And thinking that doesn’t make anyone anti-vax, it makes them cautious.


----------



## Dcnewb4now (May 18, 2021)

allnew2 said:


> You are saying no one is telling me what to do and in the same post you are telling me is not about me. The ones around me are getting vaccinated. Like I said my child is up to date with all of them . So is father , family etc . So at the end of the day it is about me and how I feel about it .


Yea. Not everything is about you. It’s not that hard of a concept. And yes, no one is telling you what to do. I’m not understanding your confusion here.


----------



## IhateOPmodel (May 18, 2021)

versiondefect said:


> The thing about people deciding to get the vaccine or not it's about "Oh we don't know what it is. I don't know what's inside it..." It's about doctors, people who have spent 5+ years studying medicine say that it is safe.


Doctors who have spent 5+ years studying medicine?  You realize they should have spent 5+ years studying this vaccine alone?  That's in addition to any clinic trials typically that go on for years with vaccines before they are released to the public.  Stop shaming people for not getting the vaccine.  Last I checked it's a free country and just as free you were to get it, i am free to decline.


----------



## sunnydays (May 18, 2021)

worth noting that while the specific mrna covid vaccines were developed in a relatively short timeframe they were built off of almost 2 decades of work and testing for other infections like sars. they didn’t just spring up in a vacuum

also very easy to say “covid has a 99% survival rate” as if getting it doesn’t have the high probability to leave you with medical issues after the fact like severely diminished lung capacity and heart function. like sure you survived but now your quality of life is impacted. maybe it’s just better not to get it?


----------



## IhateOPmodel (May 18, 2021)

sunnydays said:


> worth noting that while the specific mrna covid vaccines were developed in a relatively short timeframe they were built off of almost 2 decades of work and testing for other infections like sars. they didn’t just spring up in a vacuum
> 
> also very easy to say “covid has a 99% survival rate” as if getting it doesn’t have the high probability to leave you with medical issues after the fact like severely diminished lung capacity and heart function. like sure you survived but now your quality of life is impacted. maybe it’s just better not to get it?


All relevant points, and I appreciate your opinion and respect it.  I wish others would do the same instead of treating people like 2nd class citizens because they aren't comfortable getting the vaccine.


----------



## ISMike (May 18, 2021)

The vaccine wasn't at all developed in a single year. Research has been going on for more than a decade into this type of vaccine in general and similar things and approaches were more closely studied from researching SARS vaccines.
What did happen within the single year time frame (really within a few days of sequencing the damn thing...)? They looked at the virus and said "This part of the virus is where we should target. (The spike protein)" and stuck the mRNA for portions of that into the lipid carrier for this vaccine.
If you're expecting to be exposed to the virus one way or the other (which isn't particularly unlikely) - you're going to be exposed and have the spike protein pieces in you either way - from the vaccine where that is all you get or from actual infection where you have the dangerous part (the virus) as well.
Long term effects from the protein being in you for a relatively short period of time are going to be the same either way and appear to be non-existent thus far.

Currently there's a 97.9% survival rate though it's actually lower as that includes everyone currently sick as well as those that survived. (And we know that some people that are currently ill will die from it.)
Not 99%.
And that ignores everyone that survived but never recovered entirely.


----------



## Florida Dawg (May 19, 2021)

Tessa120 said:


> Anti-Vaccination Movement Causes a Deadly Year in the U.S.
> 
> 
> From Taliban fighters to California soccer moms, those who choose not to vaccinate their children against preventable diseases are causing a public health crisis.
> ...


I identify as vaccinated but actually I’m unvaccinated, my body my choice. I stand for what I believe in just like everyone else who brings political issues into almost anything and everything now including the workplaces


----------



## dannyy315 (May 19, 2021)

New York lifted the mask mandate today. First grocery store I went to is still requiring masks.

Well they require them for unvaccinated people, and *strongly *recommend them for everyone else


----------



## sunnydays (May 19, 2021)

Duval Dawg said:


> I identify as vaccinated but actually I’m unvaccinated, my body my choice. I stand for what I believe in



so what you believe in is being a nasty little crank who co-opts movement language so that you can feel a false sense of superiority?

you don’t “identify as vaccinated”, you just don’t want to get vaccinated. you’re right, it is your body and it is a choice you can and should make on your own. but that first bit is just really uncalled for and disrespectful to anyone and everyone who struggles with gender dysphoria


----------



## dannyy315 (May 19, 2021)

I am just so glad my county reached 70% and rising vaccinated among 18+. If we can’t have heard immunity in the US, I’ll have it in my little bubble at least lol


----------



## Tessa120 (May 19, 2021)

ISMike said:


> The vaccine wasn't at all developed in a single year. Research has been going on for more than a decade into this type of vaccine in general and similar things and approaches were more closely studied from researching SARS vaccines.
> What did happen within the single year time frame (really within a few days of sequencing the damn thing...)? They looked at the virus and said "This part of the virus is where we should target. (The spike protein)" and stuck the mRNA for portions of that into the lipid carrier for this vaccine.
> If you're expecting to be exposed to the virus one way or the other (which isn't particularly unlikely) - you're going to be exposed and have the spike protein pieces in you either way - from the vaccine where that is all you get or from actual infection where you have the dangerous part (the virus) as well.
> Long term effects from the protein being in you for a relatively short period of time are going to be the same either way and appear to be non-existent thus far.
> ...


Don't forget that not all vaccines are mRNA. There are ones that use a carrier virus, same as older vaccines.

And why would pharmaceutical companies and the government pour mad money into something designed to fail and cause harm? If that's what they wanted they could have spent a lot less.


----------



## GRC (May 19, 2021)

Tessa120 said:


> Don't forget that not all vaccines are mRNA. There are ones that use a carrier virus, same as older vaccines.
> 
> And why would pharmaceutical companies and the government pour mad money into something designed to fail and cause harm? If that's what they wanted they could have spent a lot less.


Personally I don't think the pharmaceutical companies would intentionally try to harm people, but it's clear that developing and selling a vaccine would be a huge money maker for them. So being greedy as they are, I could definitely see that they might cut a few corners or give some favors to government officials in order to get the vaccine out faster, as the sooner it's out the more money they make. Vaccine manufacturers are also for the most part legally not liable for injuries or deaths caused by the vaccine.

To be clear, I'm not saying the vaccines aren't safe, but I feel there is the potential that they could be unsafe due to the financial incentive the companies had to get a vaccine out as quickly as possible, especially when they can't be easily sued if they end up harming people.


----------



## Florida Dawg (May 19, 2021)

sunnydays said:


> so what you believe in is being a nasty little crank who co-opts movement language so that you can feel a false sense of superiority?
> 
> you don’t “identify as vaccinated”, you just don’t want to get vaccinated. you’re right, it is your body and it is a choice you can and should make on your own. but that first bit is just really uncalled for and disrespectful to anyone and everyone who struggles with gender dysphoria


Ok


----------



## ISMike (May 19, 2021)

Tessa120 said:


> Don't forget that not all vaccines are mRNA. There are ones that use a carrier virus, same as older vaccines.
> 
> And why would pharmaceutical companies and the government pour mad money into something designed to fail and cause harm? If that's what they wanted they could have spent a lot less.


That's true. But it ends up relatively the same...the carrier virus just produces the mRNA to tell your cells to produce the pieces rather than being directly injected with the mRNA (in a carrier). It just adds an extra step that makes it less effective as your body fights off the carrier virus as well, "splitting focus" and possibly preventing as much of the spike protein pieces from being produced to have as strong of a reaction to them. Meaning if you fight the carrier virus quickly, it does it's job less effectively.. This is also why they can't/don't reuse the same carrier viruses in multiple vaccines - you'll fight the carrier off before it can do it's job the second+ time.


----------



## redeye58 (May 19, 2021)

Duval Dawg said:


> I identify as vaccinated but actually I’m unvaccinated, my body my choice. I stand for what I believe in just like everyone else who brings political issues into almost anything and everything now including the workplaces


By all means, go without a mask.
It makes it easier to spot the Darwin candidates.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (May 19, 2021)

It’s official.
Check out this gallery from USA TODAY:

Mask policy updates: Walmart, Target, Costco, Starbucks drop masks









						These retailers no longer require masks in store following CDC announcement
					

Following a CDC announcement that vaccinated Americans no longer need to wear masks indoors, retailers adjusted mask requirements.




					www.usatoday.com


----------



## Tessa120 (May 19, 2021)

ISMike said:


> That's true. But it ends up relatively the same...the carrier virus just produces the mRNA to tell your cells to produce the pieces rather than being directly injected with the mRNA (in a carrier). It just adds an extra step that makes it less effective as your body fights off the carrier virus as well, "splitting focus" and possibly preventing as much of the spike protein pieces from being produced to have as strong of a reaction to them. Meaning if you fight the carrier virus quickly, it does it's job less effectively.. This is also why they can't/don't reuse the same carrier viruses in multiple vaccines - you'll fight the carrier off before it can do it's job the second+ time.


But it's proven technology that has safely been used in older vaccines.  So not new and scary.


----------



## Florida Dawg (May 19, 2021)

redeye58 said:


> By all means, go without a mask.
> It makes it easier to spot the Darwin candidates.


Yeah I don’t think so, Been to multiple places without a mask, everyone I been around hasn’t gotten Covid within a week since we hung out, A lot of it is exaggerated but hey everyone can continue to be scared.


----------



## DBZ (May 19, 2021)

Trader Joe's is no longer requiring masks for their vaccinated guests, but their employees must continue to wear them.









						Trader Joe's is one of the first stores to drop mask requirement for fully vaccinated customers after CDC mask update
					

Trader Joe's has updated its mask policy and will not require customers who are fully vaccinated to wear a mask.




					finance.yahoo.com


----------



## versionDefect (May 19, 2021)

DBZ said:


> Trader Joe's is no longer requiring masks for their vaccinated guests, but their employees must continue to wear them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Honestly that's what I thought Target would do


----------



## DBZ (May 19, 2021)

Yeah same here, at least for a little while.


----------



## GRC (May 19, 2021)

I was also surprised they went straight to no masks required for employees and guests, since when the masks started it was only required for employees for a while before guests had to as well.


----------



## dannyy315 (May 19, 2021)

I saw a total of two people during my entire shift today without a mask. I’m so proud that almost everyone was looking out for each other, even though they didn’t have to.


----------



## happygoth (May 19, 2021)

dannyy315 said:


> I saw a total of two people during my entire shift today without a mask. I’m so proud that almost everyone was looking out for each other, even though they didn’t have to.


Very few in my store too, but today was only the first day. Time will tell.


----------



## commiecorvus (May 20, 2021)

Duval Dawg said:


> Yeah I don’t think so, Been to multiple places without a mask, everyone I been around hasn’t gotten Covid within a week since we hung out, A lot of it is exaggerated but hey everyone can continue to be scared.



You do understand that anecdotes are not evidence?
That fear and reasonable precautions are two different things i.e. wearing a seatbelt when the odds of needing it are about the 1 in 103.
Actually lower than the chances of getting Covid-19.
So I wish you the best of luck and really hope that everything turns out well for you.
My friends who got the Rona said they wouldn't wish it on their worse enemy.
My friend who died from it, well he's not saying anything about it at all.


----------



## dannyy315 (May 20, 2021)

Yeah anecdotes are a funny thing. Here's one, I'd say around half of the team members at my store have gotten COVID, and some have even lost family members to it.


----------



## versionDefect (May 20, 2021)

dannyy315 said:


> I saw a total of two people during my entire shift today without a mask. I’m so proud that almost everyone was looking out for each other, even though they didn’t have to.


it's so irritating I know someone who was complaining about the vaccine and how underdeveloped it was but then I notice her without a mask on???? My ass you got the vaccine. Plus another really irritating thing was all the ETLs didn't have their mask on (except for one bless her heart) including the SD which was irritating asf ngl.


----------



## dannyy315 (May 20, 2021)

versiondefect said:


> it's so irritating I know someone who was complaining about the vaccine and how underdeveloped it was but then I notice her without a mask on???? My ass you got the vaccine. Plus another really irritating thing was all the ETLs didn't have their mask on (except for one bless her heart) including the SD which was irritating asf ngl.


As long as the ETLs are fully vaccinated, I don’t have an issue. Vaccines will get us back to normal, It’s now a matter of how comfortable you are switching back to normal life,

But yeah, I definitely understand the vaccine hesitancy, but keep the damn mask on.


----------



## versionDefect (May 20, 2021)

dannyy315 said:


> As long as the ETLs are fully vaccinated, I don’t have an issue. Vaccines will get us back to normal, It’s now a matter of how comfortable you are switching back to normal life,
> 
> But yeah, I definitely understand the vaccine hesitancy, but keep the damn mask on.


I understand vaccine hesitancy but I hate it IMHO. I guarantee you (excluding team members ofc) that 78 percent of the people without masks on are the people who arent vaccinated.


----------



## COextraordinaire (May 20, 2021)

dannyy315 said:


> I saw a total of two people during my entire shift today without a mask. I’m so proud that almost everyone was looking out for each other, even though they didn’t have to.


I am fully vaccinated.  So is my entire household.  I have also been careful to be masked from early on in the pandemic, cancelled family events over the holidays, limited my shopping to essentials this whole time.  Places that require masks... I have my mask.  Heck, next cold/flu season I’ll be masking up again.  And if it matters, I’m a bleeding heart progressive liberal too!

That said, my paper mask got bungled up on my break today (outside in my own car). I could have chosen to grab another paper mask.  But I asked myself “why?”  It came down to just being afraid of judgment from others.

If the science says that I can wear a mask safely due to my vaccine, I have nothing to be ashamed about.

I absolutely look out for others around me. I continue to be very covid cautious. But going maskless (while vaccinated) makes more sense than just keeping it on just for the sake of hygiene theater.

For that matter, maybe folks can stop wearing them as chin straps in clerical and the back room.  Put it on or take it off.  We have some ETLs and HRTMs that have been wearing them as chin straps for months.  And you aren’t doing anyone any favors.


----------



## dannyy315 (May 20, 2021)

COextraordinaire said:


> I am fully vaccinated.  So is my entire household.  I have also been careful to be masked from early on in the pandemic, cancelled family events over the holidays, limited my shopping to essentials this whole time.  Places that require masks... I have my mask.  Heck, next cold/flu season I’ll be masking up again.  And if it matters, I’m a bleeding heart progressive liberal too!
> 
> That said, my paper mask got bungled up on my break today (outside in my own car). I could have chosen to grab another paper mask.  But I asked myself “why?”  It came down to just being afraid of judgment from others.
> 
> ...


I agree with all this, and I didn’t want to insinuate that anyone not wearing masks don’t care. It’s just I was really surprised to see everyone wearing masks, even though the over half of all adults in my county are fully vaccinated. Even though the science says you’re safe without a mask, I thought it was nice to see people still being extra cautious.


----------



## COextraordinaire (May 20, 2021)

dannyy315 said:


> I agree with all this, and I didn’t want to insinuate that anyone not wearing masks don’t care. It’s just I was really surprised to see everyone wearing masks, even though the over half of all adults in my county are fully vaccinated. Even though the science says you’re safe without a mask, I thought it was nice to see people still being extra cautious.


If I may ask... extra cautious of what?  You’re either vaccinated (safe) or you’re not.

I was so motivated to get my family vaccinated that the day it was allowed for 16 yr olds I pulled my youngest kid out of school and drove to a rural community 2 hours away that had them available.

I’d probably be wearing a mask still today if my kids were too young to be vaccinated.  Or if I had immuno-compromised family members.  But being blessed with a healthy household fully vaccinated, I see no need to wear a mask... except I guess to shield me from silent judgment from my coworkers.

 What is left to be extra cautious about?
If your co/workers are still wearing a mask to protect unvaccinated family, Ill family, or are currently unvaccinated theme that’s one thing.  But if we are going to start applauding our co-workers wearing masks  as being “extra cautious” or “looking out for others” it’s getting into cringe territory.  

Like, science be damned.  CDC be damned.  Let’s just wear masks for political correctness.  

Or else risk being silently judged as unmasked people for being reckless (opposite of “extra cautious”) or selfish (“opposite of looking out for others”) 

Like it or not, we are coming out of the other side of covid 19. Some people didn’t do their part. Some people were real selfish jerks during the height of it.   But some of us did everything right.  And what comes next is the masks come off.  Even for the good people who sacrificed their part.


----------



## dannyy315 (May 20, 2021)

COextraordinaire said:


> If I may ask... extra cautious of what?  You’re either vaccinated (safe) or you’re not.
> 
> I was so motivated to get my family vaccinated that the day it was allowed for 16 yr olds I pulled my youngest kid out of school and drove to a rural community 2 hours away that had them available.
> 
> ...


Some people are still uneasy and just want to take it slowly adjusting back to normal life, that’s all. I’ve been taking baby steps myself. First started out with outdoor walks with no mask, then keeping the mask off in more crowded outdoor areas, then outdoor brunch.

And alluding to what you said about immunocompromised family members, I live with my mom and she has sarcoidosis. So that’s a big reason I’m being extra cautious for now.

And then aside from all that, if everyone else around me is still wearing a mask, I don’t want to be the odd man out making them uncomfortable. And I don’t want people to assume I’m being careless, even though I’m vaccinated. I’ll probably take off my mask once I start seeing other people around me not wearing it indoors. But for now it’s more out of courtesy than anything else.


----------



## happygoth (May 20, 2021)

COextraordinaire said:


> If I may ask... extra cautious of what?  You’re either vaccinated (safe) or you’re not.
> 
> I was so motivated to get my family vaccinated that the day it was allowed for 16 yr olds I pulled my youngest kid out of school and drove to a rural community 2 hours away that had them available.
> 
> ...





dannyy315 said:


> Some people are still uneasy and just want to take it slowly adjusting back to normal life, that’s all. I’ve been taking baby steps myself. First started out with outdoor walks with no mask, then keeping the mask off in more crowded outdoor areas, then outdoor brunch.
> 
> And alluding to what you said about immunocompromised family members, I live with my mom and she has sarcoidosis. So that’s a big reason I’m being extra cautious for now.
> 
> And then aside from all that, if everyone else around me is still wearing a mask, I don’t want to be the odd man out making them uncomfortable. And I don’t want people to assume I’m being careless, even though I’m vaccinated. I’ll probably take off my mask once I start seeing other people around me not wearing it indoors. But for now it’s more out of courtesy than anything else.



I'm not fully vaccinated yet, so obviously it stays on for me. But even once I am, I will still wear it indoors in places open to the public. The vaccines are not 100%. Every day I hear about more breakthrough cases. And come cold and flu season, it's definitely going back on, if I even take it off by then.


----------



## spytfyre7 (May 20, 2021)

Have to admit that as soon as I got the 2nd shot of my particular vaccine, I felt joy and relief flood through my body.  I felt invincible and like I had the strength of 10 people.  Fuck Covid!  Now obviously vaccines aren't 100 percent effective for an entire population and there are risks from the vaccines themselves; but vaccination does mark a huge step forward in the fight against this virus. We all remember the first steps (hand sanitizer, distancing, and the masks). Vaccination is just another link in that chain.  There are people who never properly did any of those first steps----to each their own.  But I would never want to trade the leverage which comes from being proactive through this whole pandemic for the 'what ifs' of the doubters and dissenters.  

Being proactive has worked for myself and my family and I'm glad for our outcomes at this point!


----------



## Anelmi (May 21, 2021)

So if the masks are gone and the fitting rooms are open, why do we still have cleaners?


----------



## dannyy315 (May 21, 2021)

Anelmi said:


> So if the masks are gone and the fitting rooms are open, why do we still have cleaners?


Let's be real, it's good PR. You go into a store, seeing someone wiping down a cart, and it makes you feel "they really care about me, this is a safe place to shop". I think that's one of the reasons Target thrived so much during this pandemic, they did a good job reassuring people. And to their credit, their pandemic response was pretty damn good.


----------



## versionDefect (May 21, 2021)

dannyy315 said:


> Let's be real, it's good PR. You go into a store, seeing someone wiping down a cart, and it makes you feel "they really care about me, this is a safe place to shop". I think that's one of the reasons Target thrived so much during this pandemic, they did a good job reassuring people. And to their credit, their pandemic response was pretty damn good.


Totally agree. I visited family in california and went to a grocery store called Super King. Jesus they legit just combined carts sprayed the spray like 3 times and called it a day.


----------



## COextraordinaire (May 21, 2021)

Cart wipers forever if you ask me!  

I get that it’s just windex and hygiene theater.  But I’ll take that over 2019 sticky grubby handles with half eaten nachos in the buggy.


----------



## Anelmi (May 21, 2021)

I understand the PR part. But when I'm in the weeds in the front end because of callouts and lines of guests, what do you think matters more? The optics of both scenario should be considered.


----------



## commiecorvus (May 21, 2021)

COextraordinaire said:


> If I may ask... extra cautious of what?  You’re either vaccinated (safe) or you’re not.
> 
> I was so motivated to get my family vaccinated that the day it was allowed for 16 yr olds I pulled my youngest kid out of school and drove to a rural community 2 hours away that had them available.
> 
> ...



I've already posted on why I'm not going to stop wearing a mask but let me run it down really quick.
I don't work for Spot anymore.
I work with people who have disabilities, many of whom could die if they caught Covid-19.
At least a third of my crazy ass state aren't vaccinated so there is a chance I could catch it even if I am vaccinated.
I might not recognize what I have because with the vaccine it is supposed to be pretty mild.
I don't want to kill my clients or my co-workers, some of whom are also at risk.
There are also varients that are coming from other countries that the vaccine may not work that well against.
Right now in India they are making bonfires out of bodies just to keep up with all the people who are dying.
So yeah, we still have a ways to go before we are on the other side of Rona.
I wish that wasn't true but it just is.


----------



## Tessa120 (May 21, 2021)

happygoth said:


> I'm not fully vaccinated yet, so obviously it stays on for me. But even once I am, I will still wear it indoors in places open to the public. The vaccines are not 100%. Every day I hear about more breakthrough cases. And come cold and flu season, it's definitely going back on, if I even take it off by then.


The vaccine isn't 100%. What vaccine is? That's like not getting your kid the polio vaccine because it's not 100%. It's the same as all others, herd immunity is necessary for both those who can't get the vaccine and those who did not acquire immunity after vaccination. Or did you think kids get three rounds of shots for fun? Nope, it's because too many kids didn't get immunity after shots #1 and #2, and even the third round won't get them all.


----------



## happygoth (May 21, 2021)

Tessa120 said:


> The vaccine isn't 100%. What vaccine is? That's like not getting your kid the polio vaccine because it's not 100%. It's the same as all others, herd immunity is necessary for both those who can't get the vaccine and those who did not acquire immunity after vaccination. Or did you think kids get three rounds of shots for fun? Nope, it's because too many kids didn't get immunity after shots #1 and #2, and even the third round won't get them all.


Never said all vaccines were 100%. I said it's a reason I will still wear my mask indoors in public places at this time, as the vaccine program is in its infancy. Way too many people still unvaccinated.


----------



## Tessa120 (May 21, 2021)

Vaccines are vaccines are vaccines.  You either trust the science behind the concept of a vaccine or you don't.  Trying to cherry pick of "This vaccine good, that vaccine bad" is pretty silly since they all have the same concept - expose the body in a safe way to prevent catching something wild and powerful that maims or kills.

Does anyone remember when some parents were doing the "this good vaccine, that bad vaccine" and were trying to get mumps and rubella alone rather than as a combo?  Does anyone remember why?  Does anyone remember how it wasn't a misunderstanding or a mistake, it was bold face lies (one of which was a birthday party)?  This is exactly the same, exactly.  Lies and fear mixing together like a very yummy koolaid.  And also the same, lies and fears mixing together to hurt others because of wild caught full strength viruses and people not vaccinated due to no fault of their own.


----------



## PerishSong (May 21, 2021)

I'm gonna keep wearing mine.  It's been a beautiful year and a half of not constantly being worried if I have a hyena level smile plastered on my face at all times.


----------



## sprez (May 21, 2021)

What’s with everyone being so worried about smiles? In my almost 2 years no one has ever mentioned smiling to me. Do I live in a weird bubble or what?


----------



## happygoth (May 21, 2021)

sprez said:


> What’s with everyone being so worried about smiles? In my almost 2 years no one has ever mentioned smiling to me. Do I live in a weird bubble or what?


It used to happen to me sometimes when I was younger. I think some guys use it as a form of flirting?


----------



## redeye58 (May 21, 2021)

happygoth said:


> I think some guys use it as a form of flirting?


Can you imagine going up to a surly-looking guy & telling him he'd look SO much more handsome if he just smiled?


----------



## Captain Orca (May 21, 2021)

8 out of 10 shoppers in our local grocery store late afternoon today were masked.  Sign on door stated if you're vaccinated no mask needed.  The arrogant man in his early 50s, the obligatory scruffy goatee and moustache and the pick up truck fits this category of a no masker because in all likelihood he is NOT vaccinated and will start the macho-man horse shit if confronted for proof.  My business:  no mask until I say you may enter with no mask.  I run the show and you have no fucking rights whatsoever.  Even the Karens had them on today.


----------



## dannyy315 (May 21, 2021)

I saw 2 people without masks today and I have to be honest, it was nice to actually see people's faces again


----------



## happygoth (May 22, 2021)

dannyy315 said:


> I saw 2 people without masks today and I have to be honest, it was nice to actually see people's faces again


I see maskless people outside all the time, but I'm still taken aback when I see them in my store, or any store. It just seems so odd, and wrong, lol.


----------



## NotCynicalYet (May 22, 2021)

If we're talking aesthetics, then on average, people look better with the masks on. A lot of people are going from ooh sexy ninja to yikes.

Mask update at my store, most TMs who aren't fully vaxxed are keeping their masks on, but some aren't. I'm not saying anything to them and nobody else is either. I took mine off a few days early, like 10 days after my second shot. It was just...time. A strong part of me really didn't want to stop wearing one. We got a lot of people protected in our country in a relatively short time. Let's hope it worked.


----------



## NotCynicalYet (May 22, 2021)

dannyy315 said:


> I saw 2 people without masks today and I have to be honest, it was nice to actually see people's faces again


I shook a few people's hand recently, and that was weird. Turns out I missed handshaking a lot.


----------



## happygoth (May 22, 2021)

I am one of those weirdos who is in absolutely no hurry for things to go back to "normal". I don't want to shake your hand, I don't want to hug you, I don't want you all up in my grill, and I don't need to see your face. This applies to everyone but family, of course, and even then, not all, lol. 

I'm a good person and fun to be around, really I am, but I just don't have any problem with most people staying in their lanes.


----------



## Tessa120 (May 22, 2021)

It's just that it's a yes/no, off/on, black/white situation.  It's binary.  There is no Schrodinger's cat.  There is no gray, there is no keeping the power switch halfway.  Yes you get vaccinated and you trust that the vaccine is working and you live your life pre-COVID because you are safe, or no you don't think the vaccine will work so you might as well not get one and might as well keep a mask on until you die.

Why do people act like it's not binary?  Why do people act like this isn't exactly in every way like the MMR wars?


----------



## happygoth (May 22, 2021)

Why not? I was not alive during any other pandemic or vaccination rollout of this magnitude, so this is all new to me and most other people. I find it hard to believe that mitigation measures just completely disappeared overnight with other viruses, and even if they did, so what? Today is today. I'm doing me, others are free to do what feels right to them.


----------



## Tessa120 (May 22, 2021)

But you have been alive during vaccines being questioned.  You have been alive when some unethical doctor caused the whole anti-vaxxer movement.  Think about how that started and how people reacted and see how what they did is just like today.


----------



## happygoth (May 22, 2021)

Tessa120 said:


> But you have been alive during vaccines being questioned.  You have been alive when some unethical doctor caused the whole anti-vaxxer movement.  Think about how that started and how people reacted and see how what they did is just like today.


I get what you're saying, but I don't feel like someone deciding to continue wearing their mask after being vaccinated means they doubt vaccines. I absolutely do not doubt the science, I just do not feel comfortable foregoing the mask until we have reached a higher level of protection in the population.


----------



## IWishIKnew (May 23, 2021)

COextraordinaire said:


> Cart wipers forever if you ask me!
> 
> I get that it’s just windex and hygiene theater.  But I’ll take that over 2019 sticky grubby handles with half eaten nachos in the buggy.



Yeah, having seen kids throw up in those carts, for example, I think cart cleaners in general are a good idea. You may not be likely to catch COVID from them, but COVID isn't the only germ out there.


----------



## happygoth (May 23, 2021)

IWishIKnew said:


> Yeah, having seen kids throw up in those carts, for example, I think cart cleaners in general are a good idea. You may not be likely to catch COVID from them, but COVID isn't the only germ out there.


That's a good point. I've seen some nasty carts. Cleaning them is a good idea period.


----------



## shady16 (May 23, 2021)

theres talk at my store about taking them away during the week at least to help with checklanes and just have the FOSA clean the carts that need it and also move them in place


----------



## james0707 (May 23, 2021)

The cart cleaners in my store do a horrible job.  All they do it wipe down the handle.  They do not wipe down the cart - not the top edge, not the sides, and not the bottom.

So everyone touches the products and puts them into the cart when those germs rub off onto the sides and bottom of the cart.


----------



## james0707 (May 23, 2021)

Target's cleaning program is a fake to make people think they cared and think they were actually cleaning.

Target did a horrible job of handling the pandemic and protecting their employees.


----------



## dannyy315 (May 23, 2021)

james0707 said:


> The cart cleaners in my store do a horrible job.  All they do it wipe down the handle.  They do not wipe down the cart - not the top edge, not the sides, and not the bottom.
> 
> So everyone touches the products and puts them into the cart when those germs rub off onto the sides and bottom of the cart.


It’s impossible to wipe down every square inch of every cart. They wipe the handle because that’s where people touch them.


----------



## redeye58 (May 23, 2021)

james0707 said:


> The cart cleaners in my store do a horrible job.  All they do it wipe down the handle.  They do not wipe down the cart - not the top edge, not the sides, and not the bottom.
> 
> So everyone touches the products and puts them into the cart when those germs rub off onto the sides and bottom of the cart.


Not to mention kids climbing into the carts & eating/drinking/being little petri dishes.


----------



## Captain Orca (May 23, 2021)

Chin strappers look like assholes.  Wait, just one moment: they are assholes.


----------



## NotCynicalYet (May 23, 2021)

james0707 said:


> Target's cleaning program is a fake to make people think they cared and think they were actually cleaning.
> 
> Target did a horrible job of handling the pandemic and protecting their employees.


Only as fake as any other branding, and I'd argue less so because we are wiping down at least the handles, and it's an effective way to greet people. Greetings are performative, you know? Rituals to build trust, we all use them to communicate our good intentions.


----------



## Rarejem (May 23, 2021)

We don't wipe anymore.  We spray with disinfectant and let it air dry, which is actually what most disinfectant protocol says to do unless you are actually drying rather than wiping.


----------



## dannyy315 (May 24, 2021)

Rarejem said:


> We don't wipe anymore.  We spray with disinfectant and let it air dry, which is actually what most disinfectant protocol says to do unless you are actually drying rather than wiping.


Yeah I imagine spraying Lysol aerosol disinfectant is more effective than one of those spray bottles with the trigger and wiping it down


----------



## dannyy315 (May 24, 2021)

Day 6 with no mask mandate in the state, majority of people are still wearing them even outside. And half of the people who live here are fully vaccinated.


----------



## GRC (May 24, 2021)

A week in now at my store and I estimate 25% of the TMs are still wearing masks, and about 40% of the guests.


----------



## happygoth (May 24, 2021)

dannyy315 said:


> Day 6 with no mask mandate in the state, majority of people are still wearing them even outside. And half of the people who live here are fully vaccinated.


Same here. I've only seen three TMs who have ditched masks altogether. We have a few who pull theirs down constantly but they did so before the latest guidelines. 

Saw a few more guests without over the weekend, but still the vast majority are masked.


----------



## Yetive (May 24, 2021)

Same. 3 tms maskless and most guests masking up.


----------



## Rarejem (May 24, 2021)

dannyy315 said:


> Yeah I imagine spraying Lysol aerosol disinfectant is more effective than one of those spray bottles with the trigger and wiping it down


No... using the disinfectant spray bottles, just not wiping anymore. Direction came from our district manager.


----------



## IWishIKnew (May 24, 2021)

I did my first maskless shift last night. It's humid here, and I was sweaty all day and straight up didn't want to be an even sweatier mess all night. Had one guest ask why I wasn't wearing a mask, but apparently hadn't heard that the fully vaxxed didn't need to, and was grateful for the info (not that she was wearing her mask properly, but she did say she was vaccinated). Felt weird.

Did a bit of a double take on Saturday when I saw my ETL who was back building bikes. I knew it was him and still doubted myself for a second and it took me a minute to figure out why--he started at our store in the past year and I'd never seen the lower half of his face.


----------



## happygoth (May 24, 2021)

My husband works at a DC (not Spot) and they just got notice that employees at the stores and DCs can remove masks  - two weeks after your final shot and after registering at an online database and keeping proof of vaccination on you - THAT'S how you do it folks!


----------



## dannyy315 (May 24, 2021)

This Charlotte survey about mask wearing is interesting-









						How conflicted are people about still using masks in Charlotte? Here’s what you told us
					

More than 300 people responded to an Observer survey on mask habits and vaccination status in Charlotte.




					amp.charlotteobserver.com
				






> And still others said they no longer want to wear a mask, but feel judged in public so they bring one to avoid stares. “Don’t want to but they are still being worn and I don’t like the stares,” one fully vaccinated person said in the survey.



This is where I stand now. It’s not that I’m more comfortable wearing a mask, it’s that with so many people around me wearing them, I feel like I’ll be judged for not. Once the first dominos start to fall, a lot more people will be taking them off I think.


----------



## Marthix52 (May 24, 2021)

Anyone who is not getting the vaccine here? At my local store, we have a handful of non-vaccinated employees who choose not to wear a mask. Hey, it's a personal choice.


----------



## allnew2 (May 24, 2021)

Marthix52 said:


> Anyone who is not getting the vaccine here? At my local store, we have a handful of non-vaccinated employees who choose not to wear a mask. Hey, it's a personal choice.


Not vaccinated. But I wear my mask.


----------



## dannyy315 (May 24, 2021)

The past 24 hours I’ve really become more comfortable with the idea of foregoing the masks. I asked myself “do I believe in the science“, and my answer is yes. If I’m not going to ditch them now, then when? Other people can do what they want, just let other people make their own personal decision and treat them with respect.


----------



## happygoth (May 24, 2021)

dannyy315 said:


> The past 24 hours I’ve really become more comfortable with the idea of foregoing the masks. I asked myself “do I believe in the science“, and my answer is yes. If I’m not going to ditch them now, then when? Other people can do what they want, just let other people make their own personal decision and treat them with respect.


Eh, I'm not that magnanimous. If you aren't vaccinated and you stop wearing a mask in public places indoors,  you can go fuck yourself.


----------



## dannyy315 (May 25, 2021)

happygoth said:


> Eh, I'm not that magnanimous. If you aren't vaccinated and you stop wearing a mask in public places indoors,  you can go fuck yourself.


Let me be clear, my comment was only directed to the people that got vaccinated lol


----------



## SunnyShine (May 25, 2021)

happygoth said:


> My husband works at a DC (not Spot) and they just got notice that employees at the stores and DCs can remove masks  - two weeks after your final shot and after registering at an online database and keeping proof of vaccination on you - THAT'S how you do it folks!


My DC doesn't require proof of vaccination. People are proudly declaring that they're unvaccinated while strutting around without a mask. Can't say I blame them, it's getting so hot.. But joke's on them if they catch this thing.
Can't wait to strip my mask off in a couple days 😋 #fullyvaxxxxxed


----------



## flow4areasonuno (May 25, 2021)

I have awful teeth, so I plan to continue wearing the mask. It's been great having to wear one.


----------



## happygoth (May 25, 2021)

SunnyShine said:


> My DC doesn't require proof of vaccination. People are proudly declaring that they're unvaccinated while strutting around without a mask. Can't say I blame them, it's getting so hot.. But joke's on them if they catch this thing.
> Can't wait to strip my mask off in a couple days 😋 #fullyvaxxxxxed


How are you feeling? Were you able to work or did you end up calling out?


----------



## qmosqueen (May 25, 2021)

Fuck my Non vaccinated TL leading by example running around without a mask.  May the corona  virus hit you hard. Some will never learn I guess we really are a nation of idiots.


----------



## Tessa120 (May 25, 2021)

dannyy315 said:


> The past 24 hours I’ve really become more comfortable with the idea of foregoing the masks. I asked myself “do I believe in the science“, and my answer is yes. If I’m not going to ditch them now, then when? Other people can do what they want, just let other people make their own personal decision and treat them with respect.


Exactly. The question is do you trust science or not? If you trust science then airborne particles, even a thin visible haze, is something you know you're safe against and can ignore.

The counties I live and work in haven't dropped the mask mandates, but I'm hoping they do so soon.


----------



## sunnydays (May 25, 2021)

qmosqueen said:


> Fuck my Non vaccinated TL leading by example running around without a mask.  May the corona  virus hit you hard. Some will never learn I guess we really are a nation of idiots.


world* of idiots


----------



## redeye58 (May 25, 2021)

qmosqueen said:


> I guess we really are a nation of idiots.


Like I always said: You can't fix stupid & you can't quarantine it either.


----------



## BurgerBob (May 25, 2021)

IWishIKnew said:


> I did my first maskless shift last night. It's humid here, and I was sweaty all day and straight up didn't want to be an even sweatier mess all night. Had one guest ask why I wasn't wearing a mask, but apparently hadn't heard that the fully vaxxed didn't need to, and was grateful for the info (not that she was wearing her mask properly, but she did say she was vaccinated). Felt weird.
> 
> Did a bit of a double take on Saturday when I saw my ETL who was back building bikes. I knew it was him and still doubted myself for a second and it took me a minute to figure out why--he started at our store in the past year and I'd never seen the lower half of his face.


That's been the joke at my store. We've had coworkers come and go and we've never seen the bottom of their face.


----------



## dannyy315 (May 25, 2021)

flow4areasonuno said:


> I have awful teeth, so I plan to continue wearing the mask. It's been great having to wear one.


It’s funny, I’ve actually been looking into getting teeth whitening done lately. If I’m going to start showing my face again I want it to look good lol


----------



## SunnyShine (May 25, 2021)

happygoth said:


> How are you feeling? Were you able to work or did you end up calling out?


I'm feeling better for sure, ended up calling out two days in a row. Showed up day #3, left early. Wasn't accountable time because I got a doc note, but it was unpaid.


----------



## happygoth (May 25, 2021)

SunnyShine said:


> I'm feeling better for sure, ended up calling out two days in a row. Showed up day #3, left early. Wasn't accountable time because I got a doc note, but it was unpaid.


Ahh that sucks but glad you are feeling better.


----------



## Marthix52 (May 26, 2021)

qmosqueen said:


> Fuck my Non vaccinated TL leading by example running around without a mask.  May the corona  virus hit you hard. Some will never learn I guess we really are a nation of idiots.


Maybe the world would be better without cruel human beings like you who don't respect someone's personal choice. Have some damn respect for your TL. I think you're the idiot in this equation. You can't fix stoopid, can you?

*Number One Rule: You don't insult other members of the board no matter how strongly you feel about a subject.
You've had two strikes here.
Third one and you are fucking out.
Got That?*


----------



## Marthix52 (May 26, 2021)

happygoth said:


> Eh, I'm not that magnanimous. If you aren't vaccinated and you stop wearing a mask in public places indoors,  you can go fuck yourself.


----------



## qmosqueen (May 26, 2021)

Please lock this thread now


----------



## BurgerBob (May 26, 2021)

@commiecorvus  your required.


----------



## commiecorvus (May 26, 2021)

*One person breaking the rules does not a thread lock make.
Don't turn this into a dumpster fire and we will be fine.
Grownups can have conversations about difficult topics without throwing their feces. 





*


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (May 27, 2021)

@commiecorvus, you might want to check that person other threads under loa or birthday.


----------



## Tessa120 (May 27, 2021)

Mary, Jim, Sue, Margaret and Stan all work together.

Margaret cannot get the vaccine because of an allergy.  Margaret must rely on her coworkers to protect her through herd immunity.  If they are unable to get sick, they cannot get her sick.

Mary, Jim and Sue get the vaccine.  Sue is exposed but cannot catch it because she has immunity, so her vaccine has kept Margaret safe.  She has protected herself through her actions, but she has also protected Margaret.

Stan does not get the vaccine and trumpets that his choice should be respected.  He gets sick.  He was in the office when he started to get sick.  Margaret catches it from him, ends up on a ventilator for two weeks and dies.

Margaret did not have the chance to be protected by herd immunity because Stan did not join the herd.

Stan knew his choice did not affect him alone and would hurt and kill people like Margaret.  But he wants his choice to be respected and he doesn't care about the blood on his hands and he wants to pretend that the blood isn't there.  He wants to pretend that people like Margaret do not exist.

Sorry, that's not how it works with something like this.  Your choice affects you a little but others by a lot.  People have a responsibility to take care of the weakest members of society, including the "infirm," the people who's health is not well.


----------



## happygoth (May 27, 2021)

Tessa120 said:


> Mary, Jim, Sue, Margaret and Stan all work together.
> 
> Margaret cannot get the vaccine because of an allergy.  Margaret must rely on her coworkers to protect her through herd immunity.  If they are unable to get sick, they cannot get her sick.
> 
> ...


And If Stan and Margaret were both wearing masks, it would greatly reduce Margaret's risk. If Stan decides to stop wearing his mask even though he knows he is not vaccinated and that the CDC states that going maskless is only advised for those who are fully vaccinated, then he is being shady and taking advantage of the situation and willfully putting himself and others at risk. That's not a "personal choice", that's being a dick.

Fuck you, Stan.


----------



## Bonzo (May 27, 2021)

You THEN respond with.."this is private property, DUMB ass.  You put that thing on NOW, or I'll have you arrested for tresspassing!!!"


----------



## Tessa120 (May 27, 2021)

Am I the only one who sees the parallel between the MMR vaccine and the various measles outbreaks the US keeps having?  Surely everyone remembers back when the ridiculous so-called science started the whole anti-vaxxer ball rolling.


----------



## NotCynicalYet (May 27, 2021)

Tessa120 said:


> Am I the only one who sees the parallel between the MMR vaccine and the various measles outbreaks the US keeps having?  Surely everyone remembers back when the ridiculous so-called science started the whole anti-vaxxer ball rolling.


That old chestnut, yeah. An epic anti-science fraud to be sure. It still resonates with the ignorant, and the covid science denial parallel is unmistakable.


----------



## commiecorvus (May 27, 2021)

Tessa120 said:


> Am I the only one who sees the parallel between the MMR vaccine and the various measles outbreaks the US keeps having?  Surely everyone remembers back when the ridiculous so-called science started the whole anti-vaxxer ball rolling.



The fucked up part is the MMR vaccine scare was a scam brought about by a British doctor.
HBomber did an a great history on the whole mess.


----------



## Tessa120 (May 27, 2021)

And the irony, he wasn't trying to reduce vaccines, he was trying to sell diagnostic tests and planned on creating the market by his fake scare.  Immunizations dropping would have meant less tests sold.

I guess that's one difference between then and now.  Then, a kid's symptoms get noticed and diagnosed after being vaccinated, and the parents had to look at the research, including that study which was valid at the time, look at their younger children and make a choice.  And if kid #2 coincidentally showed symptoms after vaccination and there's a kid #3.....yeah, ugly.  This time, there's absolutely no negative.  There is nothing really, really bad that is happening if you get vaccinated.  It's all good, nothing bad.


----------



## commiecorvus (May 27, 2021)

Tessa120 said:


> And the irony, he wasn't trying to reduce vaccines, he was trying to sell diagnostic tests and planned on creating the market by his fake scare.  Immunizations dropping would have meant less tests sold.
> 
> I guess that's one difference between then and now.  Then, a kid's symptoms get noticed and diagnosed after being vaccinated, and the parents had to look at the research, including that study which was valid at the time, look at their younger children and make a choice.  And if kid #2 coincidentally showed symptoms after vaccination and there's a kid #3.....yeah, ugly.  This time, there's absolutely no negative.  There is nothing really, really bad that is happening if you get vaccinated.  It's all good, nothing bad.



The really fucked up part is that Wakefield is very rich and living well by selling books and documentaries to people who are scared and anxious.
He has done untold damage to our society and hasn't paid anything for it.


----------



## NKG (May 27, 2021)

My ears are burning 👀

And as to why you guys didn't tag me for back up, I'm extremely sad. 

I'll be the flame that explodes this dumpster fire. It's about to be lit 🔥


----------



## IWishIKnew (May 27, 2021)

commiecorvus said:


> The really fucked up part is that Wakefield is very rich and living well by selling books and documentaries to people who are scared and anxious.
> He has done untold damage to our society and hasn't paid anything for it.


 The fact that Wakefield isn't in prison, given all of the people whose illnesses and deaths he's been party to, is a global fucking tragedy.

In my opinion.


----------



## happygoth (May 28, 2021)

commiecorvus said:


> The fucked up part is the MMR vaccine scare was a scam brought about by a British doctor.
> HBomber did an a great history on the whole mess.



Just watched this link on Reddit earlier today. Madness.

I liked him calling out Bill Maher too. I enjoy Maher and his show but his take on vaccines is bad and his views on the pandemic have been terrible.


----------



## NotCynicalYet (May 28, 2021)

commiecorvus said:


> The fucked up part is the MMR vaccine scare was a scam brought about by a British doctor.
> HBomber did an a great history on the whole mess.



One of the best and most thorough YT takedowns ever. Great vid.


----------



## BurgerBob (May 28, 2021)

NKG said:


> My ears are burning 👀
> 
> And as to why you guys didn't tag me for back up, I'm extremely sad.
> 
> I'll be the flame that explodes this dumpster fire. It's about to be lit 🔥


*brings popcorn for lunch*


----------



## FlowTeamChick (May 28, 2021)

Back to the original question - just read two articles from reliable sources that say the vaccine I got is effective against the variant first seen in India.  I'd read earlier that it was effective against other variants, but was worried about this one.
So maybe I'll go maskless tomorrow?  I don't know - it's been like my security blanket for all this time.


----------



## Tessa120 (May 28, 2021)

Leaving work, I stopped to talk to a coworker. She was still at her computer and a media release had been sent out.  She saw it about 5:10, county mask mandate was lifted at 5.  I pulled my mask down and said I'd have one in my pocket on Tuesday just in case someone got fussy.  Freedom!!  No more mask acne!!


----------



## versionDefect (May 29, 2021)

allnew2 said:


> Not vaccinated. But I wear my mask.


Love to see it


----------



## Tessa120 (May 29, 2021)

Interesting.









						Common Cold Coronaviruses Tied to Less Severe COVID-19 Cases
					

Outcomes in COVID-19 patients may be better in those recently infected with endemic coronaviruses.




					www.the-scientist.com
				




While this makes me think that a yearly booster may be needed (COVID/flu combo vaccine?), I wonder if it would also work the other way.  Did we just find a cure (better term preventative) for the common cold?


----------



## NotCynicalYet (May 30, 2021)

Anybody else get nailed with a head cold almost immediately after taking off the mask? I wondered if that was going to happen.


----------



## redeye58 (May 30, 2021)

Virtually zero cases of flu this past year, tho


----------



## Tessa120 (May 30, 2021)

Zero cases of flu verified and reported.  I'm betting 3 or 4 years from now they are going to say the ridiculous low number is because a lot of people couldn't get tested for the flu since doctors were doing virtual visits, and no one was available to count the positive tests being done.  It would have been irresponsible as hell to take one person off COVID-19 research and development to count flu cases, so numbers would just not be compiled.

And yeah, elsewhere, people bring up transmission type.  Thing is, there's plenty of other viruses that are passed a certain way and precautions against one does not prevent another passed in an identical fashion.  Why should the flu be different?


----------



## happygoth (May 30, 2021)

Tessa120 said:


> Zero cases of flu verified and reported.  I'm betting 3 or 4 years from now they are going to say the ridiculous low number is because a lot of people couldn't get tested for the flu since doctors were doing virtual visits, and no one was available to count the positive tests being done.  It would have been irresponsible as hell to take one person off COVID-19 research and development to count flu cases, so numbers would just not be compiled.
> 
> And yeah, elsewhere, people bring up transmission type.  Thing is, there's plenty of other viruses that are passed a certain way and precautions against one does not prevent another passed in an identical fashion.  Why should the flu be different?


There are absolutely people in the medical profession who are handling other things besides Covid. I don't know why you would believe otherwise. Most respiratory viruses are primarily passed from person to person contact through respiratory droplets or in the air through aerosols, just like Covid. When my father had the flu very early last year (confirmed by lab testing) we all had to wear masks when entering his room. Big sign on the door and everything.

I've always tried to keep my distance from most people, and I wash my hands thoroughly often and do not touch my face with my bare hands, and yet every fall/winter I get one or two colds - except for this past season. First time in decades that I did not get a fall/winter cold. It's really no mystery why.


----------



## dannyy315 (May 30, 2021)

Ok, more guests are starting to take their masks off, and more team members are too. All team members not wearing them are vaccinated to the best of my knowledge. It’s nice seeing faces again.


----------



## happygoth (May 30, 2021)

dannyy315 said:


> Ok, more guests are starting to take their masks off, and more team members are too. All team members not wearing them are vaccinated to the best of my knowledge. It’s nice seeing faces again.


You are coming around a lot faster than I am danny, but that could be because I'm not fully vaxxed yet. I'm still giving people without masks the side-eye unless I know for sure they're legit, which basically means I only trust my family at this point. 

So far I've still only seen three TMs without masks, and none are leadership. Does this mean that nearly all of my store is not vaccinated? Or does it mean that they are being cautious? Or some combination? I don't know.


----------



## dannyy315 (May 30, 2021)

Also, I’ve come to the conclusion that wearing the mask below my nose or on my chin, like I’ve been doing, is a worse look than not wearing it at all. If I’m wearing it improperly, people will think I’m just careless. If I don’t wear it, they’ll assume I’m vaccinated.

It’s just too hot with the broken AC in my store lol


----------



## dannyy315 (May 30, 2021)

happygoth said:


> You are coming around a lot faster than I am danny, but that could be because I'm not fully vaxxed yet. I'm still giving people without masks the side-eye unless I know for sure they're legit, which basically means I only trust my family at this point.
> 
> So far I've still only seen three TMs without masks, and none are leadership. Does this mean that nearly all of my store is not vaccinated? Or does it mean that they are being cautious? Or some combination? I don't know.


I think it’s a combination of things. Some people might not be vaccinated, sure. But others might just be wearing one to assure people that they’re safe to be around, since you can’t tell who has been vaccinated and who hasn’t.

But in my specific county, 74% of the adult population has at least one dose and we have one of the lowest infection rates in the country. So that was the deciding factor for me finally being comfortable enough. Two of my team leads are getting vaccinated later this week alone, so I feel like I’m in a good spot.


----------



## Captain Orca (May 30, 2021)

The tough guy muscle headed imbeciles at the gym are "chinners".  Assholes.  I won't go until this shit is over.


----------



## happygoth (May 30, 2021)

Knocking on wood for all of us, lol.


----------



## shady16 (May 30, 2021)

NotCynicalYet said:


> Anybody else get nailed with a head cold almost immediately after taking off the mask? I wondered if that was going to happen.


actually yeah i did too lol


----------



## happygoth (May 30, 2021)

Captain Orca said:


> The tough guy muscle headed imbeciles at the gym are "chinners".  Assholes.  I won't go until this shit is over.


I know I'm being super judgy but sometimes I swear I can tell just by looking at some guests whether they are vaccinated or not. Is that awful of me? Like, I saw a guy with two younger children, he was maskless but the two kids had them on - I'm going to assume that he has been vaccinated since why would he go out with his masked kids otherwise, right? Nice older couple shopping for cleaning supplies, I'm sure they're good. That young couple looking at home decor, one with a mask and one without - they're ok.

That group of teenagers romping through Mens on their way to Electronics? Karen and her older daughter walking through RTW sipping their Starbucks with masks around their chins? The guy in his 20s that I've seen in the store a few times in the past month with no mask in sight and the sheepish grin on his face? Yeahhhhh probably NOT.


----------



## Captain Orca (May 30, 2021)

Well...here ya go...Captain Sociologist Analyst.....I was in Cabelas last week looking at fishing stuff.  Sign at door  Mask required while entering store.  That my friends means shit...Another sign:  Not required if fully vaccinated.  That my friends means shit.  I had mine on, I don't want to get the C.  The employees had them on and maybe one out of 50 customers had one on.  The rest of the mix, male, female, most overweight, most men with facial hair, many with Smith&Wesson logo T-shirts,  most with an armload of ammunition were not likely vaccinated.  I would bet my Orvis rig that an extremely small percentage were vaccinated.  I have an SUV, conservative with no fish or deer decals.  Most vehicles were the elevated over sized wheels pickups.


----------



## shady16 (May 31, 2021)

i havent wore a mask anywhere since the go ahead to take it off lol i got both my shots,  I also know of at least 2 at more store that dont wear one without the vaccine too


----------



## PackAndCry (May 31, 2021)

happygoth said:


> I know I'm being super judgy but sometimes I swear I can tell just by looking at some guests whether they are vaccinated or not. Is that awful of me? Like, I saw a guy with two younger children, he was maskless but the two kids had them on - I'm going to assume that he has been vaccinated since why would he go out with his masked kids otherwise, right? Nice older couple shopping for cleaning supplies, I'm sure they're good. That young couple looking at home decor, one with a mask and one without - they're ok.
> 
> That group of teenagers romping through Mens on their way to Electronics? Karen and her older daughter walking through RTW sipping their Starbucks with masks around their chins? The guy in his 20s that I've seen in the store a few times in the past month with no mask in sight and the sheepish grin on his face? Yeahhhhh probably NOT.


I assume most of the maskless Karens at my store aren't vaccinated, as they all look _extremely_ guilty.


----------

